# Club of the Year



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

In the latest LRM Mr. Fuentes says that there will now be 2 club of the year awards. One will be the Club of The Year "Recognition Award" which will be for the club that has the most impact supporting their community. The second award is the Club of The Year "Participation Award." This award will be given to those who show the most numbers throughout the year.

I feel like the prestige of winning the award is diminished by dividing it. I respect Ralph and the guys at LRM for trting to come up with a fair and equitable way to decide the award but I don't believe splitting the award up is the answer. What do you feel about it?


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

I agree, but I seriously think some ol' school clubs need to get acknowledged already


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i think its a good idea. but i also think its going to create confusion like the lowrider of the year award and he excellence award do.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Sep 12 2006, 01:05 PM~6155976
> *In the latest LRM Mr. Fuentes says that there will now be 2 club of the year awards.  One will be the Club of The Year "Recognition Award" which will be for the club that has the most impact supporting their community.  The second award is the Club of The Year "Participation Award." This award will be given to those who show the most numbers throughout the year.
> 
> I feel like the prestige of winning the award is diminished by dividing it. I respect Ralph and the guys at LRM for trting to come up with a fair and equitable way to decide the award but I don't believe splitting the award up is the answer.  What do you feel about it?
> *


I THINK IT SHOWS AGAIN HOW FUCKED UP THE SYSTEM IS. THE PROBLEM WAS CREATED LAST YEAR, NO DISRESPECT TO OLDIES, BUT MAJESTICS SHOULDA WON IT HANDS DOWN. BUT KNOW RALPH IS TRYING TO BACKSLIDE BECAUSE HE REALIZES THAT MAJESTICS IS LONG OVERDUE, BUT ROLLERZ REPRESENTED BIG TYME AT SHOWS, AND REALLY SET THE STANDARD BAR PRETTY HIGH. I MEAN RED CARPET IN SAN ANTONIO, THAT IS BANANA'S. NO DISREPECT TO ANYONE, BUT I TRULY BELIEVE THERE ARE TWO OUT THERE REALLY COMPETING, MAJESTICS AND ROLLERZ. AND EITHER GROUP WOULD BE DISAPPOINTED IF THEY DID NOT WIN. IT IS A BAD SITUATION FOR RALPH, BUT IT STARTED WHEN YOU BRING FRIENDS OPINIONS, INSTEAD OF WHAT IS WRITTEN IN THE HAND BOOK. MY .02


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## showstoppahrollin (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 12 2006, 11:24 AM~6156090
> *:0
> *


CONGRATS RICH........HAHAHA...WHEN THERE'S A WILL THERE'S A WAY HUH?


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

WHAT HAPPENS TO OUR BET IF WE BOTH WIN  :dunno:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Sep 12 2006, 11:22 AM~6156082
> *I THINK IT SHOWS AGAIN HOW FUCKED UP THE SYSTEM IS.  THE PROBLEM WAS CREATED LAST YEAR, NO DISRESPECT TO OLDIES, BUT MAJESTICS SHOULDA WON IT HANDS DOWN.  BUT KNOW RALPH IS TRYING TO BACKSLIDE BECAUSE HE REALIZES THAT MAJESTICS IS LONG OVERDUE, BUT ROLLERZ REPRESENTED BIG TYME AT SHOWS, AND REALLY SET THE STANDARD BAR PRETTY HIGH.  I MEAN RED CARPET IN SAN ANTONIO, THAT IS BANANA'S.  NO DISREPECT TO ANYONE, BUT I TRULY BELIEVE THERE ARE TWO OUT THERE REALLY COMPETING, MAJESTICS AND ROLLERZ.  AND EITHER GROUP WOULD BE DISAPPOINTED IF THEY DID NOT WIN.  IT IS A BAD SITUATION FOR RALPH, BUT IT STARTED WHEN YOU BRING FRIENDS OPINIONS,  INSTEAD OF WHAT IS WRITTEN IN THE HAND BOOK.  MY .02
> *


my 2 sense no direspect to the other club's going for club of the year but i think you hit it right on the money homie


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 12 2006, 11:28 AM~6156113
> *WHAT HAPPENS TO OUR BET IF WE BOTH WIN   :dunno:
> *


wtf how is brian gonna be a majestics member if we both win :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showstoppahrollin_@Sep 12 2006, 11:27 AM~6156103
> *CONGRATS RICH........HAHAHA...WHEN THERE'S A WILL THERE'S A WAY HUH?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 12 2006, 11:33 AM~6156155
> *wtf how is brian gonna be a majestics member if  we both win :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


YOUR A FOOL BRO :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 12 2006, 11:35 AM~6156173
> *YOUR A FOOL BRO :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 12 2006, 01:33 PM~6156155
> *wtf how is brian gonna be a majestics member if  we both win :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Sep 12 2006, 11:36 AM~6156181
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 :biggrin:
> *


drunken bets :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

so is it an award for biggest club then? i dont think its a bad idea splitting it.


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

Splitting it is a bad idea. U can't please everyone and that is what LRM is trying to do. It ain't broke don't fix it! No direspect to Oldies but LRM screwed up now they are tring to fix the award. The AWARD ain't broke LRM needs follow the rule book!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

what is the rule? or was the rule? i dont know anything about how they come up with these awards or how they judge for them :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Sep 12 2006, 09:05 PM~6155976
> *In the latest LRM Mr. Fuentes says that there will now be 2 club of the year awards.  One will be the Club of The Year "Recognition Award" which will be for the club that has the most impact supporting their community.  The second award is the Club of The Year "Participation Award." This award will be given to those who show the most numbers throughout the year.
> 
> I feel like the prestige of winning the award is diminished by dividing it. I respect Ralph and the guys at LRM for trting to come up with a fair and equitable way to decide the award but I don't believe splitting the award up is the answer.  What do you feel about it?
> *


I think we already know who won that award.  Tha big RO Family!!! :thumbsup: :worship:



> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 12 2006, 09:15 PM~6156058
> *i think its a good idea. but i also think its going to create confusion like the lowrider of the year award and he excellence award do.
> *



I still dont know what the hell the diffence is in those two awards :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Sep 12 2006, 09:05 PM~6155976
> *In the latest LRM Mr. Fuentes says that there will now be 2 club of the year awards.  One will be the Club of The Year "Recognition Award" which will be for the club that has the most impact supporting their community.  The second award is the Club of The Year "Participation Award." This award will be given to those who show the most numbers throughout the year.
> 
> I feel like the prestige of winning the award is diminished by dividing it. I respect Ralph and the guys at LRM for trting to come up with a fair and equitable way to decide the award but I don't believe splitting the award up is the answer.  What do you feel about it?
> *


If you think about "recognition" for a little bit to me that sounds like you're recognized for your efforts but "Participation" is like "thanks for showing up but you ain't a winner.  Actually both couldn't be more confusing. 

When I think of the Lowrider Club of the Year I think excellence in everything, participation at shows, community, most winningest club, best displays, etc. but now that you split it its like huh? :dunno: I don't get it. 

Basically there's a tie and 2 winners now?  To me splitting it kind of cheapens the award a little. I dunno.

I still say just because one guy phucked LRB doesn't make it right to take the Bike club of the Year award away from everyone else :twak:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

participation sounds like an award for club in the show circuit
recognition sounds like an award for a club doing more than just going and winning at shows.
dont know how they would judge that but :dunno:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

I WANNA SEE THE ARTICLE? ANYONE HAVE A SCANNER?


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

THIS IS SOME BULLSHIT , LRM IS JUST TRYING TO CLEAN UP WHAT 
THEY FUCKED UP ON LAST YEAR . NO DISRESPECT TO OLDIES BUT 
MAJESTICS HAD IT WON LAST YEAR & THEY GOT FUCKED BY LRM .


JUST MY 2 CENTS ...................


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Sep 12 2006, 01:53 PM~6157045
> *THIS IS SOME BULLSHIT , LRM IS JUST TRYING TO CLEAN UP WHAT
> THEY FUCKED UP ON LAST YEAR . NO DISRESPECT TO OLDIES BUT
> MAJESTICS HAD IT WON LAST YEAR & THEY GOT FUCKED BY LRM .
> ...


FUCK OFF JERKOMATIC :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 12 2006, 01:57 PM~6157074
> *FUCK OFF JERKOMATIC :biggrin:
> *



:0 

:angry: 

 

EAT MY SHORTS DUDE !!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Sep 13 2006, 12:05 AM~6157091
> *:0
> 
> :angry:
> ...


Aye Carumba Don't have a Cow man


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Sep 12 2006, 09:05 PM~6155976
> *In the latest LRM Mr. Fuentes says that there will now be 2 club of the year awards.  One will be the Club of The Year "Recognition Award" which will be for the club that has the most impact supporting their community.  The second award is the Club of The Year "Participation Award." This award will be given to those who show the most numbers throughout the year.
> 
> I feel like the prestige of winning the award is diminished by dividing it. I respect Ralph and the guys at LRM for trting to come up with a fair and equitable way to decide the award but I don't believe splitting the award up is the answer.  What do you feel about it?
> *


Bikes and "Most Bike Club Members" Counts towards that tally right? Phuck it I'm there man, 12 bikes at each show for 3 or 4 tour shows :cheesy:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 12 2006, 02:52 PM~6156792
> *so is it an award for biggest club then? i dont think its a bad idea splitting it.
> *


THINK ABOUT IT LIKE THIS!!!!! WTF ARE YOU TRYING TO SAY TO THE OTHER CLUB, OR VICE VERSA. OH WELL YOU ARE A GOOD SPORTMANS, BUT YOU DON'T HAVE ALOT OF PEOPLE THAT SHOW UP AT SHOWS, OR, YEAH YOU GOT THE NUMBERS, BUT EVERYTHING ELSE YOU SUCK AT. WTF :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

just give everyone a trophy who cares. its the samething as them changing classes or bumping ppl up or down to give everyone an award. just on a bigger level thats all.


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 12 2006, 05:08 PM~6157492
> *just give everyone a trophy who cares.  its the samething as them changing classes or bumping ppl up or down to give everyone an award. just on a bigger level thats all.
> *


I agree but it still don't make it right.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Sep 13 2006, 01:05 AM~6157476
> *THINK ABOUT IT LIKE THIS!!!!!  WTF ARE YOU TRYING TO SAY TO THE OTHER CLUB, OR VICE VERSA.  OH WELL YOU ARE A GOOD SPORTMANS, BUT YOU DON'T HAVE ALOT OF PEOPLE THAT SHOW UP AT SHOWS, OR, YEAH YOU GOT THE NUMBERS, BUT EVERYTHING ELSE YOU SUCK AT.  WTF :angry:
> *


:roflmao: Tru but I was thinking and maybe it makes it more fair to have 2 awards. I mean the "recognition" award can go to smaller clubs that might not have the huge numbers but they're always out there on the streets helping the community, doing community service (forced or volunteer :ugh: ) and they're showing much love but just don't have a lot of members.

So this kind of evens the score for smaller clubs to get a Club of the Year award :dunno:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 12 2006, 05:12 PM~6157520
> *:roflmao:  Tru but I was thinking and maybe it makes it more fair to have 2 awards.  I mean the "recognition" award can go to smaller clubs that might not have the huge numbers but they're always out there on the streets helping the community, doing community service (forced or volunteer :ugh: )  and they're showing much love but just don't have a lot of members.
> 
> So this kind of evens the score for smaller clubs to get a Club of the Year award :dunno:
> *


THEY WAY IT IS SET UP IS NOT LIKE THAT, BUT IT IS ALL GOOD EITHER WAY, WE KNOW WHO DID THERE THING IN 2006


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Sep 12 2006, 03:10 PM~6157512
> *I agree but it still don't make it right.
> *


i dont agree with it either. its all about money thats what it all boils down too. either way u cut it, its about money. your taking the purity of winning out ,when u give out more awards. its like lowering the test scores so more people will pass. in the end it doesnt help anything.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

THE LAST THING I WOULD SAY, EVEN THOUGH I WOULD NOT BE HAPPY, IT WOULD BE AN HONOR TO SHARE IT WITH MAJESTICS


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Bring back the Lowrider BIKE Club of the Year award


----------



## rollerzonlypimp (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Sep 12 2006, 12:53 PM~6157045
> *THIS IS SOME BULLSHIT , LRM IS JUST TRYING TO CLEAN UP WHAT
> THEY FUCKED UP ON LAST YEAR . NO DISRESPECT TO OLDIES BUT
> MAJESTICS HAD IT WON LAST YEAR & THEY GOT FUCKED BY LRM .
> ...


HEY BIG RICH DOES HE SWALLOW?















































































J/P MUCH LOVE ANG :biggrin:


----------



## rollerzonlypimp (Sep 14, 2005)

YEA WHO CARES.......I HOPE WE DONT GET THE 2ND PLACE TROPHY......THAT WOULD BE SHAMEFUL


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonlypimp_@Sep 12 2006, 03:32 PM~6157672
> *HEY BIG RICH I SWALLOW , & I LIKE WEARING DRESSES .
> :biggrin:
> *



DAMN TONY YOU COMING OUT ??????

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollerzonlypimp (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Sep 12 2006, 02:35 PM~6157700
> *DAMN TONY YOU COMING OUT ??????
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DUDE WHERE YOU BEEN? :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonlypimp_@Sep 12 2006, 03:44 PM~6157729
> *DUDE WHERE YOU BEEN? :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

WHAT UP MY BROTHER , YOU GOING TO THE MEETING FRIDAY ????


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Sep 12 2006, 03:24 PM~6157598
> *THE LAST THING I WOULD SAY, EVEN THOUGH I WOULD NOT BE HAPPY,  IT WOULD BE AN HONOR TO SHARE IT WITH MAJESTICS
> *


SHARE? ISNT THAT WHAT A MEXICAN SITS IN


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 12 2006, 11:24 AM~6156090
> *:0
> *


daemm You RICH you had to tell everyone!! lol


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 12 2006, 03:47 PM~6157758
> *SHARE?  ISNT THAT WHAT A  MEXICAN SITS IN
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

I heard because of last year's misunderstandings to what Club of the Year was all about they were gonna change it up - gonna be the same "Club of the Year" award but base it on the LRM tours, then they were gonna add the "Recognition Award" to clubs or individuals that have history, and base it on their input to the lowriding culture, community involvement, etc - not based on size or nationwide participation

makes sense to me - there's some badass clubs that only have ONE chapter that been around for years - and have shaped lowriding to where its at today - this is a good way to show them the same respect

and there'd be no grey area - ones for the LRM Tour - the other one's not


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

double post fuckin server


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Sep 12 2006, 05:34 PM~6158215
> *I heard because of last year's misunderstandings to what Club of the Year was all about they were gonna change it up - gonna be the same "Club of the Year" award but base it on the LRM tours, then they were gonna add the "Recognition Award" to clubs or individuals that have history, and base it on their input to the lowriding culture, community involvement, etc - not based on size or nationwide participation
> 
> makes sense to me - there's some badass clubs that only have ONE chapter that been around for years - and have shaped lowriding to where its at today - this is a good way to show them the same respect
> ...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 12 2006, 07:42 PM~6158258
> *
> *


I could see a Car Club of the Year award, and then maybe a Recognition award for bringing recognition to the movement


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Sep 12 2006, 07:34 PM~6158215
> *I heard because of last year's misunderstandings to what Club of the Year was all about they were gonna change it up - gonna be the same "Club of the Year" award but base it on the LRM tours, then they were gonna add the "Recognition Award" to clubs or individuals that have history, and base it on their input to the lowriding culture, community involvement, etc - not based on size or nationwide participation
> 
> makes sense to me - there's some badass clubs that only have ONE chapter that been around for years - and have shaped lowriding to where its at today - this is a good way to show them the same respect
> ...



thats exactly what i meant


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

I THINK ITS SOME BULLSHIT, HOW ITS GETTING DONE OR EVEN GETTING THOUGHT OF... CHK IT. UCE WAS CLUB OF THE YR IN '04, AND FROM WHAT WE HEARD IT WAS BASED ON THE NUMBERS THAT THEY SHOWED THRU OUT THE TOUR ETC.(WHICH WE CONGRATS TO UCE FO SHO IT WASNT HARD TO SEE)  SO THE AL[*SIZE=7]M[/SIZE]*IGHTY, GOES OUT AND MEETS THAT EXPECTATION, AND TAKES TO A WHOLE NEW LEVEL, TO SEE OLDIES TAKE CLUB OF THE YR. IN '05 WHICH FOR MANY OF US THOUGHT THAT MAJESTICS SHOULDVE GOTTEN IT, WHICH I STRONGLY AGREE...... NOW HERE WE ARE IN '06 AND NOW ITS A WHOLE DIFFRENT CRITERIA, RESPECT TO ALL, ESPECIALLY THOSE THAT WE ALL FEEL THAT DESERVE IT, CUZ LAST YR. I SURE DIDNT THINK OF OLDIES WAS UP IN THE RUNNING FOR THIS AWARD. AND THE WHOLE COMMUNITY EVEN OLDIES WAS PROBABLY SHOCKED THAT THEY HAD WON. WHAT IM TRYIN TO SAY FELLAS IS THAT LRM NEEDS TO KEEP IT ONE WINNER, CUZ WE ALL STRIVE FOR THAT AWARD AND ITS NICE TO SEE ONE CLUB ENJOY IT, RATHER IF ITS MAJESTICS, RO, UCE, LIFESTYLE ETC. ITS WELL DESERVE, THE SUPER SHOW IS OUR SUPER BOWL, AND SINCE WHEN DO U SEE TWO NFL TEAMS WINNING THE SUPER BOWL. MY .02


OH YEAH ONE OTHER THING.......
THIS WAS QUOTED BY "G", TWIN, D-MACK,AND ALL THE MAJESTICS WORLDWIDE
"NO MATTER WHAT WE WILL ALWAYS BE CLUB OF THE YR."


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

All the clubs need to pitch in some funds and buy out LRM :biggrin: . That way it can be brought back to the people.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

majestics has it in my opinion. na mean


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 12 2006, 04:47 PM~6157758
> *SHARE?  ISNT THAT WHAT A  MEXICAN SITS IN
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Sep 12 2006, 08:00 PM~6158652
> *I THINK ITS SOME BULLSHIT, HOW ITS GETTING DONE OR EVEN GETTING THOUGHT OF... CHK IT. UCE WAS CLUB OF THE YR IN '04, AND FROM WHAT WE HEARD IT WAS BASED ON THE NUMBERS THAT THEY SHOWED THRU OUT THE TOUR ETC.(WHICH WE CONGRATS TO UCE FO SHO IT WASNT HARD TO SEE)  SO THE AL[SIZE=7]M[/SIZE]IGHTY, GOES OUT AND MEETS THAT EXPECTATION, AND TAKES TO A WHOLE NEW LEVEL, TO SEE OLDIES TAKE CLUB OF THE YR. IN '05 WHICH FOR MANY OF US THOUGHT THAT MAJESTICS SHOULDVE GOTTEN IT, WHICH I STRONGLY AGREE...... NOW HERE WE ARE IN '06 AND NOW ITS A WHOLE DIFFRENT CRITERIA, RESPECT TO ALL, ESPECIALLY THOSE THAT WE ALL FEEL THAT DESERVE IT, CUZ LAST YR. I SURE DIDNT THINK OF OLDIES WAS UP IN THE RUNNING FOR THIS AWARD. AND THE WHOLE COMMUNITY EVEN OLDIES WAS PROBABLY SHOCKED THAT THEY HAD WON. WHAT IM TRYIN TO SAY FELLAS IS THAT LRM NEEDS TO KEEP IT ONE WINNER, CUZ WE ALL STRIVE FOR THAT AWARD AND ITS NICE TO SEE ONE CLUB ENJOY IT, RATHER IF ITS MAJESTICS, RO, UCE, LIFESTYLE ETC. ITS WELL DESERVE, THE SUPER SHOW IS OUR SUPER BOWL, AND SINCE WHEN DO U SEE TWO NFL TEAMS WINNING THE SUPER BOWL. MY .02
> OH YEAH ONE OTHER THING.......
> THIS WAS QUOTED BY "G", TWIN, D-MACK,AND ALL THE MAJESTICS WORLDWIDE
> ...


hell ya hommie.


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

I agree they should keep it one award and maybe have a criteria for judging it across the board. Quality of cars across the board should definately come into play because who cares if a club has nice cars in a few of their chapters but then in another area where they may have chapters the cars are not on the same level of quality. Consistency is important in larger clubs to maintain credibility. I never think this award should be based solely on numbers. Other factors should come into play. I also wouldn't care if the same club won it every year if that club is adhering to the same criteria year after year and shutting it down year after year. I can accept that. This is just my .02 alot of deserving clubs out there...not just one or two. I hope they get it right.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Sep 12 2006, 01:05 PM~6155976
> *In the latest LRM Mr. Fuentes says that there will now be 2 club of the year awards.  One will be the Club of The Year "Recognition Award" which will be for the club that has the most impact supporting their community.  The second award is the Club of The Year "Participation Award." This award will be given to those who show the most numbers throughout the year.
> 
> I feel like the prestige of winning the award is diminished by dividing it. I respect Ralph and the guys at LRM for trting to come up with a fair and equitable way to decide the award but I don't believe splitting the award up is the answer.  What do you feel about it?
> *


Politics Sean. That's what it is. It's a real shame.


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

WHATS UP TO ALL THE ROLLERZ WE TOOK IT LIKE A JOKE NEXT YEAR IS GOING TO BE 
EVEN EASIER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $montana505$_@Sep 12 2006, 08:30 PM~6159176
> *WHATS UP TO ALL THE ROLLERZ WE TOOK IT LIKE A JOKE NEXT YEAR IS GOING TO BE
> EVEN EASIER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Sep 12 2006, 09:00 PM~6158652
> *I THINK ITS SOME BULLSHIT, HOW ITS GETTING DONE OR EVEN GETTING THOUGHT OF... CHK IT. UCE WAS CLUB OF THE YR IN '04, AND FROM WHAT WE HEARD IT WAS BASED ON THE NUMBERS THAT THEY SHOWED THRU OUT THE TOUR ETC.(WHICH WE CONGRATS TO UCE FO SHO IT WASNT HARD TO SEE)  SO THE AL[SIZE=7]M[/SIZE]IGHTY, GOES OUT AND MEETS THAT EXPECTATION, AND TAKES TO A WHOLE NEW LEVEL, TO SEE OLDIES TAKE CLUB OF THE YR. IN '05 WHICH FOR MANY OF US THOUGHT THAT MAJESTICS SHOULDVE GOTTEN IT, WHICH I STRONGLY AGREE...... NOW HERE WE ARE IN '06 AND NOW ITS A WHOLE DIFFRENT CRITERIA, RESPECT TO ALL, ESPECIALLY THOSE THAT WE ALL FEEL THAT DESERVE IT, CUZ LAST YR. I SURE DIDNT THINK OF OLDIES WAS UP IN THE RUNNING FOR THIS AWARD. AND THE WHOLE COMMUNITY EVEN OLDIES WAS PROBABLY SHOCKED THAT THEY HAD WON. WHAT IM TRYIN TO SAY FELLAS IS THAT LRM NEEDS TO KEEP IT ONE WINNER, CUZ WE ALL STRIVE FOR THAT AWARD AND ITS NICE TO SEE ONE CLUB ENJOY IT, RATHER IF ITS MAJESTICS, RO, UCE, LIFESTYLE ETC. ITS WELL DESERVE, THE SUPER SHOW IS OUR SUPER BOWL, AND SINCE WHEN DO U SEE TWO NFL TEAMS WINNING THE SUPER BOWL. MY .02
> OH YEAH ONE OTHER THING.......
> THIS WAS QUOTED BY "G", TWIN, D-MACK,AND ALL THE MAJESTICS WORLDWIDE
> ...


MAJESTICS ALWAYS REPS TO THE FULLEST


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Sep 12 2006, 10:11 PM~6159036
> *I agree they should keep it one award and maybe have a criteria for judging it across the board.  Quality of cars across the board should definately come into play because who cares if a club has nice cars in a few of their chapters but then in another area where they may have chapters the cars are not on the same level of quality.  Consistency is important in larger clubs to maintain credibility.  I never think this award should be based solely on numbers.  Other factors should come into play.  I also wouldn't care if the same club won it every year if that club is adhering to the same criteria year after year and shutting it down year after year.  I can accept that.  This is just my .02  alot of deserving clubs out there...not just one or two.  I hope they get it right.
> *


WHAT ALOT OF PEOPLE FORGET IS, IT IS NOT ABOUT THE NUMBERS, BUT THE NUMBERS FOR CARS IN DIFFERENT CATEGORIES. I MEAN YOU CAN NOT SHOW UP 30 DEEP WITH 12 BIG BODIES ALL THE SAME, 15 IMPALAS THE SAME, AND THREE OTHER CARS AND EXPECT TO WIN CAR CLUB OF THE YEAR. YOU NEED A DIVERSE CATEGORIES OF CARS, 50, 60, 70, 80, 90'S TOSS IN SOME BOMBS, AND RADICALS, BIKES, TRIKES, MOTORCYCLES, SUV, I MEAN WE JUST ADDED A TRICKED OUT MAGNUM. THAT WAS WHAT IT IS ABOUT. DIVERSITY

.02 CENTS


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:around:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Sep 12 2006, 03:05 PM~6157476
> *THINK ABOUT IT LIKE THIS!!!!!  WTF ARE YOU TRYING TO SAY TO THE OTHER CLUB, OR VICE VERSA.  OH WELL YOU ARE A GOOD SPORTMANS, BUT YOU DON'T HAVE ALOT OF PEOPLE THAT SHOW UP AT SHOWS, OR, YEAH YOU GOT THE NUMBERS, BUT EVERYTHING ELSE YOU SUCK AT.  WTF :angry:
> *


Thats exactly how it sounds to me..


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Sep 13 2006, 04:16 PM~6161619
> *WHAT ALOT OF PEOPLE FORGET IS, IT IS NOT ABOUT THE NUMBERS, BUT THE NUMBERS FOR CARS IN DIFFERENT CATEGORIES.  I MEAN YOU CAN NOT SHOW UP 30 DEEP WITH 12 BIG BODIES ALL THE SAME, 15 IMPALAS THE SAME, AND THREE OTHER CARS AND EXPECT TO WIN CAR CLUB OF THE YEAR.  YOU NEED A DIVERSE CATEGORIES OF CARS, 50, 60, 70, 80, 90'S  TOSS IN SOME BOMBS, AND RADICALS, BIKES, TRIKES, MOTORCYCLES, SUV, I MEAN WE JUST ADDED A TRICKED OUT MAGNUM.  THAT WAS WHAT IT IS ABOUT.  DIVERSITY
> 
> .02 CENTS
> *


Don't worry brotha, we got bikes on lock down this year. It was cool RO having Bike AND Trike of the year titles last year but that was all. I mean its like having the cherry without the whipped cream. This year we're dipping into multiple categories now that you got the remaining Finest Kreations BC members


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

It feels to me like lowrider is just trying to keep everyone happy and I dont think its right. I can see A club winning it cause they show hard or they do alot for the Movment but not both. I think we need it in writing and one award. Imagine if you showed hard and didnt win How pissed you be. Then if was a hugh club like some are today there could be problems and lowrider dont want that.


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

well, here is just one of the many thought about this.......in the past LRM has given the award out just cause they said so...they have given it to clubs who had pull in their organzation...no one complained...they gave to clubs that had done things in the past and the only way to give honor to them was to give out the club of the year..and everybody went what the fuc..it's their ball they do what and how they like...i was at the lowrider dance and dinner and they gave honor to some great guys and they deserved it and more.....but twenty years ago when tho's cars came out i said nice...but i going like my homie T-bO..TRADITIONAL 60'S WITH ORIGINAL INTERIOR AND COOL PAINT..well come full circle...never will LRM MAG BE THE SAME...the world and the people in it have change.....this award was not for what we did this year ..it's for the homie's that started this and the things we have done for all thee's years..lowrider mag has given out the award behind this thought in the past ..but now they want to come clean....and say let's split ...hogwash..i remember years ago when thier was a bocott aganst them our club did not join..and i can remember if we did'nt show up with thirty plus cars the show would have been super small ...remember that LRM......in tampa this year i went and our club had LOWRIDERS lined up...the only ones damm near in the whole show.........to be continued


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

OK....I FEEL REALLY BAD.  I guess it was a bad idea.


I had to admit it


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Sep 13 2006, 09:50 AM~6163049
> *well, here is just one of the many thought about this.......in the past LRM has given the award out just cause they said so...they have given it to clubs who had pull in their organzation...no one complained...they gave to clubs that had done things in the past and the only way to give honor to them was to give out the club of the year..and everybody went what the fuc..it's their ball they do what and how they like...i was at the lowrider dance and dinner and they gave honor to some great guys and they deserved it and more.....but twenty years ago when tho's cars came out i said nice...but i going like my homie T-bO..TRADITIONAL 60'S WITH ORIGINAL INTERIOR AND COOL PAINT..well come full circle...never will LRM MAG BE THE SAME...the world and the people in it have change.....this award was not for what we did this year ..it's for the homie's that started this and the things we have done for all thee's years..lowrider mag has given out the award behind this thought in the past ..but now they want to come clean....and say let's split ...hogwash..i remember years ago when thier was a bocott aganst them our club did not join..and i can remember if we did'nt show up with thirty plus cars the show would have been super small ...remember that LRM......in tampa this year i went and our club had LOWRIDERS lined up...the only ones damm near in the whole show.........to be continued
> *


I agree.....and this was what I thought of when I asked them if it would be a good idea to break it down to another Award and so when I asked about the Lowrider Car of the Year also....but damn I guess I wasn't the only one who e-mailed them about this....cuz obviously they went for it.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 12 2006, 08:23 PM~6159121
> *Politics Sean. That's what it is. It's a real shame.
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 13 2006, 11:26 AM~6163749
> *I agree.....and this was what I thought of when I asked them if it would be a good idea to break it down to another Award and so when I asked about the Lowrider Car of the Year also....but damn I guess I wasn't the only one who e-mailed them about this....cuz obviously they went for it.
> *


so manny is responsible for this :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 13 2006, 10:29 PM~6164478
> *:biggrin:
> so manny is responsible for this :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


Now I don't feel guilty for leaving Thurstbuster ring marks on his trunk :twak:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 13 2006, 12:29 PM~6164478
> *:biggrin:
> so manny is responsible for this :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 13 2006, 12:29 PM~6164478
> *:biggrin:
> so manny is responsible for this :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


NO....I DONT THINK THEY DID IT BECAUSE OF WHAT I SAID...I GUESS THEY PROBABLY HAD BEEN THINKING ABOUT ALL THIS BEFORE, IM SURE THEY RECOGNIZED THAT THEY MADE BIG MISTAKE LAST YEAR BY NOT PICKING MAJESTICS....THAT SHIT AINT FAIR AT ALL, AND WE ALL KNOW THAT MAJESTICS AND RO ARE THE 2 TOP CLUBS OUT THERE RIGHT NOW...(AS FAR AS NUMBERS I REALLY DONT WANNA SOUND BOASTFUL)...SO TO MAKE IT ALL FAIR THIS YEAR THEY THOUGHT OF A WAY TO *COMPENSATE* DONT QUOTE ME ON THIS....JUST MY ASSUMPTION.

BOTTOM LINE IS............."WE ARE WHINERS I MEAN WINNERS :biggrin: "....

CONGRATS RICH...........I GUESS IT'S A BIGGER PARTY AT THE STRATOSPHERE :biggrin:


----------



## VEGASPHIL (Jun 7, 2005)

Damn Manny, that's fucked up! Tell em to change it back! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 13 2006, 06:43 PM~6166447
> *NO....I DONT THINK THEY DID IT BECAUSE OF WHAT I SAID...I GUESS THEY PROBABLY HAD BEEN THINKING ABOUT ALL THIS BEFORE, IM SURE THEY RECOGNIZED THAT THEY MADE BIG MISTAKE LAST YEAR BY NOT PICKING MAJESTICS....THAT SHIT AINT FAIR AT ALL, AND WE ALL KNOW THAT MAJESTICS AND RO ARE THE 2 TOP CLUBS OUT THERE RIGHT NOW...(AS FAR AS NUMBERS I REALLY DONT WANNA SOUND BOASTFUL)...SO TO MAKE IT ALL FAIR THIS YEAR THEY THOUGHT OF A WAY TO COMPENSATE DONT QUOTE ME ON THIS....JUST MY ASSUMPTION.
> 
> BOTTOM LINE IS............."WE ARE WHINERS I MEAN WINNERS  :biggrin: "....
> ...


NO COMMENT :angry:


----------



## rollerzonlypimp (Sep 14, 2005)

SOUNDS LIKE MY SONS FIRST SOCCER TEAM THEY DIDNT EVEN KEEP SCORE HOW LAME.................................TO EVERY PERSON THAT HAS EVER ENTERED THEIR CAR TO A SHOW ALOT OF PEOPLE DONT REALIZE HOW MUCH WORK AND EFFORT GOES INTO GETTING YOUR CAR THERE.FUCK FEELINGS GO BY THE RULE BOOK....THE ONE LRM WROTE.....GIVE IT TO THE ONE WHO RIGHTFULLY DESERVES IT........................................................................................



























































ROLLERZ ONLY!!!!JUST MY OPINION,PLUS IM A LITTLE BIASED :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

WHY SHOULD IT ALL MATTER.....AS LONG AS WE ALL KNOW WHO THE REAL CLUB OF THE YEAR IS IT SHOULDN'T MATTER IF THERE'S 2,3 OR EVEN 4 AWARDS...THE WHOLE WORLD KNOWS WHO REALLY PUT IT DOWN THIS YEAR.......AND THAT'S RO........RECOGNITION IS GOOD....................








































BUT WE ALREADY GOT THAT AND THEN SOME.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

WHY EVERYONE KEEP SAYING OLDIES DIDNT DESERVE IT. IMO OLDIES ALWAYS PUT ITS DOWN U NEVER SEE A BUCKET WITH AN OLDIES PLAQUE. WELL RESPECTED CLUB IMO. I THINK THEY WERE WELL DESERVING OF THE AWARD.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VEGASPHIL_@Sep 13 2006, 05:03 PM~6166630
> *Damn Manny, that's fucked up! Tell em to change it back!  :biggrin:
> *


THERE'S ONLY ONE CLUB OF THE YEAR...........


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*LET'S JUST ALL HOPE IT'S NOT THE SAME TROPHY.....

WOULD BE REALLY FUCKED UP IF THEY GIVE OUT IDENTICAL TROPHIES FOR BOTH CLUBS 







LRM ARE YOU READING THIS?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 13 2006, 07:16 PM~6167644
> *WHY SHOULD IT ALL MATTER.....AS LONG AS WE ALL KNOW WHO THE REAL CLUB OF THE YEAR IS IT SHOULDN'T MATTER IF THERE'S 2,3 OR EVEN 4 AWARDS...THE WHOLE WORLD KNOWS WHO REALLY PUT IT DOWN THIS YEAR.......AND THAT'S RO........RECOGNITION IS GOOD....................
> BUT WE ALREADY GOT THAT AND THEN SOME.
> *


*NO CAR CLUB IN THE HISTORY OF LRM TOURS EVER HAD OVER 300 ENTRIES IN THE WHOLE YEAR OTHER THAN ROLLERZ ONLY!!!!!....(EVERYONE...PLEASE CORRECT ME IF IM WRONG, I MAY BE WRONG)*</span>

<span style=\'color:green\'>*BUT TO ME THAT'S A LOT OF RECOGNITION!!!*


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Sep 12 2006, 11:05 AM~6155976
> *In the latest LRM Mr. Fuentes says that there will now be 2 club of the year awards.  One will be the Club of The Year "Recognition Award" which will be for the club that has the most impact supporting their community.  The second award is the Club of The Year "Participation Award." This award will be given to those who show the most numbers throughout the year.
> 
> I feel like the prestige of winning the award is diminished by dividing it. I respect Ralph and the guys at LRM for trting to come up with a fair and equitable way to decide the award but I don't believe splitting the award up is the answer.  What do you feel about it?
> *


As a man who's neither a member of Rollerz Only or Majestics, I think I have a different view of all this and I'll try to touch on several unbiased points.

First the "Recogniton Award". I would really like to know what this means. Is this some type of recognition for a club that has participated in or organized non-LRM affiliated events and charity drives or something in that matter? 

I assume it means just the overall history of the paticular club honored. Maybe one of the old East L.A. clubs Like Imperials, Groupe, Klique, Lifestyle, Techniques? Or Majestics or Majestix Texas and so on.

To me, their seems to be more conflict with this award and the LRM club Hall of Fame award than any other.

As for the "Participation Award", If your club shows up deep to LRM/GOLO shows consecutivly, then your club should be honored for this award. Also, when I say DEEP I mean with Lowriders....not just members flying colors.
As far as displays and things of that nature, thats a whole different catagory of awards. 

In my own personal view, I would just be happy to be out there with my Lowrider, homies and lady because competition is ONLY based on ego and it's responsible for corruption in just about everything.

But overall, I think this could turnout to be a smart move because it could get down to specific reasons as to why a club gets honored.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Sep 12 2006, 02:18 PM~6156901
> *Splitting it is a bad idea.  U can't please everyone and that is what LRM is trying to do.  It ain't broke don't fix it!  No direspect to Oldies but LRM screwed up now they are tring to fix the award.  The AWARD ain't broke LRM needs follow the rule book!
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 13 2006, 07:27 PM~6167752
> *As a man who's neither a member of Rollerz Only or Majestics, I think I have a different view of all this and I'll try to touch on several unbiased points.
> 
> First the "Recogniton Award". I would really like to know what this means. Is this some type of recognition for a club that has participated in or organized non-LRM affiliated events and charity drives or something in that matter?
> ...


THANK YOU.... :worship:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 13 2006, 09:19 PM~6167671
> *WHY EVERYONE KEEP SAYING OLDIES DIDNT DESERVE IT. IMO OLDIES ALWAYS PUT ITS DOWN U NEVER SEE A BUCKET WITH AN OLDIES PLAQUE. WELL RESPECTED CLUB IMO. I THINK THEY WERE WELL DESERVING OF THE AWARD.
> *


MAYBE THE NEW RECOGNITION AWARD, BUT YOU WILL ONLY SEE THE MAJORITY OF OLDIES I BELIEVE IN CALIFORNIA, SO IF YOU GO OUTSIDE OF CALIFORNIA THEY ARE NOT THERE. THE CONCEPT OF THE CAR CLUB OF THE YEAR IS SIMPLY THE CLUB THAT PUTS IT DOWN AT ALL SHOWS, AND REPRESENTS THE MOVEMENT. DOES OLDIES HAVE SOME SICK CARS, SOME OF THE BEST, NO DOUBT. DO THEY MEET THE CRITEREA FOR CAR CLUB OF THE YEAR, SADLY NO, THAT IS WHY PEOPLE SAY THAT. PLUS IT WAS ALREADY SAID WHAT HAPPENED LAST YEAR WITH RALPH AND THE WAY IT ENDED UP


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

DAMN
12 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: THUGG PASSION, RollerZ 57, VincentVega, MalibuLou, ROLLERZDIRTY, Big Rich, undergroundinstalls, LuxuriouSMontreaL, Knightstalker, Crenshaw's Finest


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Sep 13 2006, 07:30 PM~6167781
> *MAYBE THE NEW RECOGNITION AWARD, BUT YOU WILL ONLY SEE THE MAJORITY OF OLDIES I BELIEVE IN CALIFORNIA, SO IF YOU GO OUTSIDE OF CALIFORNIA THEY ARE NOT THERE.  THE CONCEPT OF THE CAR CLUB OF THE YEAR IS SIMPLY THE CLUB THAT PUTS IT DOWN AT ALL SHOWS, AND REPRESENTS THE MOVEMENT.  DOES OLDIES HAVE SOME SICK CARS, SOME OF THE BEST, NO DOUBT.  DO THEY MEET THE CRITEREA FOR CAR CLUB OF THE YEAR, SADLY NO, THAT IS WHY PEOPLE SAY THAT.  PLUS IT WAS ALREADY SAID WHAT HAPPENED LAST YEAR WITH RALPH AND THE WAY IT ENDED UP
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Sep 13 2006, 07:30 PM~6167781
> *MAYBE THE NEW RECOGNITION AWARD, BUT YOU WILL ONLY SEE THE MAJORITY OF OLDIES I BELIEVE IN CALIFORNIA, SO IF YOU GO OUTSIDE OF CALIFORNIA THEY ARE NOT THERE.  THE CONCEPT OF THE CAR CLUB OF THE YEAR IS SIMPLY THE CLUB THAT PUTS IT DOWN AT ALL SHOWS, AND REPRESENTS THE MOVEMENT.  DOES OLDIES HAVE SOME SICK CARS, SOME OF THE BEST, NO DOUBT.  DO THEY MEET THE CRITEREA FOR CAR CLUB OF THE YEAR, SADLY NO, THAT IS WHY PEOPLE SAY THAT.  PLUS IT WAS ALREADY SAID WHAT HAPPENED LAST YEAR WITH RALPH AND THE WAY IT ENDED UP
> *


So it's based on geography? I'm a little confused with your post. we also have clubs that have demonstrated things like chapterless Lifestyle CC did in SD. Over 30 full-show cars. So it's a little hard to decide where to draw the line in my view.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Sep 13 2006, 07:30 PM~6167781
> * SO IF YOU GO OUTSIDE OF CALIFORNIA THEY ARE NOT THERE.  *


there is an oldies chapter here in houston....


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 13 2006, 09:42 PM~6167827
> *there is an oldies chapter here in houston....
> *


IF YOU DON'T TAKE IT OUT, YOU WILL SEE I SAID I THINK. I DID NOT SEE OLDIES IN SAN ANTONIO, ACTUALLY I DID NOT SEE ALOT OF PEOPLE IN SAN ANTONIO. NEITHER DID I SEE THEM IN MIAMI OR TAMPA.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

too much politics. too many egos too much to prove. lets just all lowride already damn.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 13 2006, 09:41 PM~6167822
> *So it's based on geography? I'm a little confused with your post.  we also have clubs that have demonstrated things like chapterless Lifestyle CC did in SD. Over 30 full-show cars. So it's a little hard to decide where to draw the line in my view.
> *


NOT ABOUT GEOGRAPHY, ABOUT MEMBERS, AND HOW MANY ENTRIES. I MEAN WE HAVE PEOPLE THAT DRIVE CARS FROM CALIFORNIA TO FLORIDA, AND TEXAS, CHICAGO. THIS IS HOW LRM MADE IT RULES. AND THIS YEAR THEY EVEN CHANGED IT BY MAKING PEOPLE GO FROM CALI TO FLORIDA, AND THEN BACK TO CHICAGO, THEN TEXAS, AND PORTLAND, I MEAN YOU WERE JET SETTING ALL OVER THE PLACE. THE YEAR BEFORE YOU COULD JUST START FROM THE EAST AND MOVE TO THE WEST. THEY DID IT TO MAKE IT HARDER FOR PEOPLE ONE TO GET THE MONEY FROM MOST SHOWS, AND ALSO TO MAKE IT FAIR ACROSS THE BOARD FOR CLUBS THAT ARE NOT STRONG IN ONE STATE, BUT REALLY STRONG IN OTHERS


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Sep 13 2006, 07:46 PM~6167864
> *NOT ABOUT GEOGRAPHY, ABOUT MEMBERS, AND HOW MANY ENTRIES.  I MEAN WE HAVE PEOPLE THAT DRIVE CARS FROM CALIFORNIA TO FLORIDA, AND TEXAS, CHICAGO.  THIS IS HOW LRM MADE IT RULES.  AND THIS YEAR THEY EVEN CHANGED IT BY MAKING PEOPLE GO FROM CALI TO FLORIDA, AND THEN BACK TO CHICAGO, THEN TEXAS, AND PORTLAND, I MEAN YOU WERE JET SETTING ALL OVER THE PLACE.  THE YEAR BEFORE YOU COULD JUST START FROM THE EAST AND MOVE TO THE WEST.
> *


Thats not realistically possible for many of us to do and because of that...it's not fair. That more like a damn long distance award than anything else.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 13 2006, 09:50 PM~6167884
> *Thats not realistically possible for many of us to do and because of that...it's not fair. That more like a damn long distance award than anything else.
> *


WELL LRM MADE UP THE RULES NOT US


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Sep 13 2006, 08:45 PM~6168248
> *WELL LRM MADE UP THE RULES NOT US
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

Who votes on these TITLES?

You are only as good, as you were yesterday......


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 13 2006, 07:27 PM~6167752
> *As a man who's neither a member of Rollerz Only or Majestics, I think I have a different view of all this and I'll try to touch on several unbiased points.
> 
> First the "Recogniton Award". I would really like to know what this means. Is this some type of recognition for a club that has participated in or organized non-LRM affiliated events and charity drives or something in that matter?
> ...



*You have some good views....

But what If a Car Club happens to do recognition & Participation? well i guess we will get 2 trophy's hahahhaha lol.................*


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 12 2006, 08:23 PM~6159121
> *Politics Sean. That's what it is. It's a real shame.
> *


ANIT THAT THE TRUTH, BUT ON ANOTHER NOTE WHO CARES GO/LO SUCKS AND NO MATTER WHAT WE SAY THEY WILL NEVER CHANGE...


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

I know in the midwest We always roll into LRM shows with 30+ quality entries so I know RO and Majestics may be holding it down in other areas of the map but in the Midwest UCE is shuttin it down.. since nobody else seems to recognize that FACT I thought I would throw that out there


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: R O L L E R Z O N L Y


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Sep 12 2006, 10:24 PM~6157598
> *THE LAST THING I WOULD SAY, EVEN THOUGH I WOULD NOT BE HAPPY,  IT WOULD BE AN HONOR TO SHARE IT WITH MAJESTICS
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Same here bro,you all put it down for sure.I was at san anto and you all fucked me up with the red carpet.I know you got my chapter thinking about how we are going to show next year.And by the way can't wiat for party at the strat this year. :biggrin: Two me there are alot of clubs that should get it,we all out here reppin our best for the sport,what i don't get is there are alot of clubs that have won it 2 times allready i mean shit i don't see how some get it twice while clubs like majestics and others havn't got it yet,it shouldn't all be about numbers at the shows.


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:uh: THER SHOULD bE ONLY ONE CAR CLUB OF YEAR!.....FUC THE bULLSHIT! :uh:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Sep 14 2006, 08:15 AM~6170555
> *:uh: THER SHOULD bE ONLY ONE CAR CLUB OF YEAR!.....FUC THE bULLSHIT! :uh:
> *


EXACTLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! US :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 14 2006, 08:39 AM~6170685
> *EXACTLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!                  US :biggrin:
> *


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 14 2006, 08:39 AM~6170685
> *EXACTLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!                  US :biggrin:
> *


be careful what you wish for........in the future clubs will be picking up homeless people throwing a t-shirt on them..going to ugly duckling car lotts getting buckets putting 20" on them....and by LRM rules will win the C of Y..let's stop faking the funk..CLUB OF THE YEAR..is given to the club that for years paid their dues to even be in the running...if i here a nother ro say ....WE HAD MORE PEEPS..WE HAD MO ENTRIES..WE HAD MO DISPALYS.....I GONNA PUKE...club of the year is about a lott more than what a club did in the last year..it's about what they have done over the years in many catogories and then fanaly getting reconized for it..was like that in the past... don't stop now LRM.....if it ant broke don't fix it.....


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Sep 14 2006, 08:51 AM~6170777
> *be careful what you wish for........in the future clubs will be picking up homeless people throwing a t-shirt on them..going to ugly duckling car lotts getting buckets putting 20" on them....and by LRM rules will win the C of Y..let's stop faking the funk..CLUB OF THE YEAR..is given to the club that for years paid their dues to even be in the running...if i here a nother ro say ....WE HAD MORE PEEPS..WE HAD MO ENTRIES..WE HAD MO DISPALYS.....I GONNA PUKE...club of the year is about a lott more than what a club did in the last year..it's about what they have done over the years in many catogories and then fanaly getting reconized for it..was like that in the past... don't stop now LRM.....if  it ant broke don't fix it.....
> *


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Sep 14 2006, 08:51 AM~6170777
> *be careful what you wish for........in the future clubs will be picking up homeless people throwing a t-shirt on them..going to ugly duckling car lotts getting buckets putting 20" on them....and by LRM rules will win the C of Y..let's stop faking the funk..CLUB OF THE YEAR..is given to the club that for years paid their dues to even be in the running...if i here a nother ro say ....WE HAD MORE PEEPS..WE HAD MO ENTRIES..WE HAD MO DISPALYS.....I GONNA PUKE...club of the year is about a lott more than what a club did in the last year..it's about what they have done over the years in many catogories and then fanaly getting reconized for it..was like that in the past... don't stop now LRM.....if  it ant broke don't fix it.....
> *


I GUESS ALL OUR TITLE HOLDERS MEAN NOTHING :uh: 

START PUKIN WALLY :barf:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Sep 14 2006, 08:51 AM~6170777
> *be careful what you wish for........in the future clubs will be picking up homeless people throwing a t-shirt on them..going to ugly duckling car lotts getting buckets putting 20" on them....and by LRM rules will win the C of Y..let's stop faking the funk..CLUB OF THE YEAR..is given to the club that for years paid their dues to even be in the running...if i here a nother ro say ....WE HAD MORE PEEPS..WE HAD MO ENTRIES..WE HAD MO DISPALYS.....I GONNA PUKE...club of the year is about a lott more than what a club did in the last year..it's about what they have done over the years in many catogories and then fanaly getting reconized for it..was like that in the past... don't stop now LRM.....if  it ant broke don't fix it.....
> *


UGLY BUCKETS? HOMELESS? 20"?

ITS CALLED CLUB OF THE YEAR! NOT ALL TIME BESTEST EVER,BEEN OUT LONGER DID MORE AWARD!


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 14 2006, 09:32 AM~6171240
> *UGLY BUCKETS? HOMELESS? 20"?
> 
> ITS CALLED CLUB OF THE YEAR!  NOT ALL TIME BESTEST EVER,BEEN OUT LONGER DID MORE AWARD!
> *


peep game....YES IT IS! :biggrin: ....THINK ABOUT IT!


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Sep 14 2006, 08:15 AM~6170555
> *:uh: THER SHOULD bE ONLY ONE CAR CLUB OF YEAR!.....FUC THE bULLSHIT! :uh:
> *


I AGREE WITH YOU DOG!!!!


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Sep 14 2006, 08:51 AM~6170777
> *be careful what you wish for........in the future clubs will be picking up homeless people throwing a t-shirt on them..going to ugly duckling car lotts getting buckets putting 20" on them....and by LRM rules will win the C of Y..let's stop faking the funk..CLUB OF THE YEAR..is given to the club that for years paid their dues to even be in the running...if i here a nother ro say ....WE HAD MORE PEEPS..WE HAD MO ENTRIES..WE HAD MO DISPALYS.....I GONNA PUKE...club of the year is about a lott more than what a club did in the last year..it's about what they have done over the years in many catogories and then fanaly getting reconized for it..was like that in the past... don't stop now LRM.....if  it ant broke don't fix it.....
> *


FUCKEN WALLY!! hahahha daeymmm......


"WE HAD MORE PEEPS....WE HAD MO ENTRIES"........LOL


START PUKKIN HOMIE!!!!


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Sep 14 2006, 06:38 AM~6169962
> *I know in the midwest We always roll into LRM shows with 30+ quality entries so I  know RO and Majestics may be holding it down in other areas of the map but in the Midwest UCE is shuttin it down.. since nobody else seems to recognize that FACT I thought I would throw that out there
> *


Well put Uce we only lost Denver by 2 entries and we dont push or try we just show love to our club


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

what about the other 6 shows


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by usolow_@Sep 14 2006, 06:58 PM~6171526
> *Well put Uce we only lost Denver by 2 entries and we dont push or try we just show love to our club
> *



Exactly....Our lineup speaks for itself WHEREVER we show


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by usolow_@Sep 14 2006, 09:58 AM~6171526
> *Well put Uce we only lost Denver by 2 entries and we dont push or try we just show love to our club
> *


HOW DID YOU FIND OUT THE TOTALS?


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

probably just went through and did his own unofficial count.


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 14 2006, 10:27 AM~6171827
> *HOW DID YOU FIND OUT THE TOTALS?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Sep 14 2006, 10:29 AM~6171857
> *probably just went through and did his own unofficial count.
> *


OH JUST CURIOUS BECAUSE ITS NOT EASY TO DO :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Sep 14 2006, 07:51 AM~6170777
> *be careful what you wish for........in the future clubs will be picking up homeless people throwing a t-shirt on them..going to ugly duckling car lotts getting buckets putting 20" on them....and by LRM rules will win the C of Y..let's stop faking the funk..CLUB OF THE YEAR..is given to the club that for years paid their dues to even be in the running...if i here a nother ro say ....WE HAD MORE PEEPS..WE HAD MO ENTRIES..WE HAD MO DISPALYS.....I GONNA PUKE...club of the year is about a lott more than what a club did in the last year..it's about what they have done over the years in many catogories and then fanaly getting reconized for it..was like that in the past... don't stop now LRM.....if  it ant broke don't fix it.....
> *


 :thumbsup: I FEEL YOU THERE WALLY!!!!


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STILLTIPPIN46_@Sep 14 2006, 10:47 AM~6172030
> *:thumbsup:  I FEEL YOU THERE WALLY!!!!
> *


I WOULD TO! BUT I DONT THINK I SEEN HIS CAR OUT THIS YEAR :0


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 14 2006, 09:51 AM~6172074
> *I WOULD TO! BUT I DONT THINK I SEEN HIS CAR OUT THIS YEAR :0
> *


 :0 WHO'S WALLY'S?


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STILLTIPPIN46_@Sep 14 2006, 10:52 AM~6172094
> *:0 WHO'S WALLY'S?
> *


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

WELL IF HES HOMELESS WITHOUT A CAR HES ALWAYS WECLOME TO JOIN US IF HE WANTS WE WILL EVEN GIVE HIM A SHIRT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 14 2006, 10:51 AM~6172074
> *I WOULD TO! BUT I DONT THINK I SEEN HIS CAR OUT THIS YEAR :0
> *



:0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Sep 14 2006, 11:15 AM~6170555
> *:uh: THER SHOULD bE ONLY ONE CAR CLUB OF YEAR!.....FUC THE bULLSHIT! :uh:
> *


well put....


----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 14 2006, 11:59 AM~6172165
> *WELL IF HES HOMELESS WITHOUT A CAR HES ALWAYS WECLOME TO JOIN US IF HE WANTS WE WILL EVEN GIVE HIM A SHIRT :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

OH DAM,,,,,,,,,,,,RO LIFER SHOULD BE COMEDIAN OF THE YEAR TOO :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

.......................................  ..................................
 .......................................................
 ........................................  ........................................................................................................................................  
...............................  ...........................................
 ....................










..............and in the end, "WE'RE ALL IN THE SAME GAME".... :biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 14 2006, 11:35 AM~6172539
> *OH DAM,,,,,,,,,,,,RO LIFER SHOULD BE COMEDIAN OF THE YEAR TOO :biggrin:
> *


IS THERE ONLY ONE TROPHY FOR THAT OR TWO??


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 14 2006, 10:51 AM~6172074
> *I WOULD TO! BUT I DONT THINK I SEEN HIS CAR OUT THIS YEAR :0
> *










..it's just a st ryder...been out plenty!...


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Sep 14 2006, 12:12 PM~6172872
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THEN DONT WORRY ABOUT A TROPHY AT A SHOW :0


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

never have never will......homeboy!


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Sep 14 2006, 12:17 PM~6172913
> *never have never will......homeboy!
> *


UHHHHHHH THATS A BIG 10-4


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Sep 14 2006, 10:51 AM~6170777
> *be careful what you wish for........in the future clubs will be picking up homeless people throwing a t-shirt on them..going to ugly duckling car lotts getting buckets putting 20" on them....and by LRM rules will win the C of Y..let's stop faking the funk..CLUB OF THE YEAR..is given to the club that for years paid their dues to even be in the running...if i here a nother ro say ....WE HAD MORE PEEPS..WE HAD MO ENTRIES..WE HAD MO DISPALYS.....I GONNA PUKE...club of the year is about a lott more than what a club did in the last year..it's about what they have done over the years in many catogories and then fanaly getting reconized for it..was like that in the past... don't stop now LRM.....if  it ant broke don't fix it.....
> *


IT AINT NEVER BEEN ABOUT HOW MANY SHIRTS YOU GOT ON. IT HAS BEEN ABOUT ENTRIES. HOW MANY CARS, BIKES, SUV'S, TRUCKS, BOMBS. THAT IS WHAT IT IS ABOUT. HOW MANY TIMES YOU SEEN LRM/GO LO AT A PICNIC, OR A HOP THAT IS NOT RELATED TO A TOUR SHOW. SO HOW DO YOU THINK THEY ARE JUDGE WHAT YOU DID IN THE COMMUNITY. IT ALL IS JUDGE BETWEEN THE LINES OF WHAT YOU DO AT A LRM EVENT, SIMPLE. HOW MANY ENTRIES, HOW YOU PRESENT YOUR CAR. I SEEN FOR YEARS PEOPLE BITCHING ABOUT WHY THERE CAR LOST, BUT IF YOU ASK THE JUDGES, THEY WILL BREAK IT DOWN, IT AINT ABOUT HOW MANY PATTERNS, OR WHAT YOU DID. IT IS ABOUT PRESENTATION, HOW THE CAR IS SET UP, THERE ARE SO MANY OTHER FACTORS THAT SEPERATES THE CARS. WHEN I SHOWED MY 66 4 DOOR I BEAT OUT A CAPRICE THAT WAS IN LRM, BUT MY ATTENTION TO DETAIL, AND THE WAY I PRESENTED MY CAR WAS THE DECIDING FACTOR, OH YEAH AND PROBABLY CAUSE I WAS WITH MAJESTICS AT THE TIME PLAYED INTO IT ALSO.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Sep 14 2006, 11:59 AM~6173261
> *IT AINT NEVER BEEN ABOUT HOW MANY SHIRTS YOU GOT ON.  IT HAS BEEN ABOUT ENTRIES.  HOW MANY CARS, BIKES, SUV'S, TRUCKS, BOMBS.  THAT IS WHAT IT IS ABOUT.  HOW MANY TIMES YOU SEEN LRM/GO LO AT A PICNIC, OR A HOP THAT IS NOT RELATED TO A TOUR SHOW.  SO HOW DO YOU THINK THEY ARE JUDGE WHAT YOU DID IN THE COMMUNITY.  IT ALL IS JUDGE BETWEEN THE LINES OF WHAT YOU DO AT A LRM EVENT, SIMPLE.  HOW MANY ENTRIES, HOW YOU PRESENT YOUR CAR.  I SEEN FOR YEARS PEOPLE BITCHING ABOUT WHY THERE CAR LOST, BUT IF YOU ASK THE JUDGES, THEY WILL BREAK IT DOWN, IT AINT ABOUT HOW MANY PATTERNS, OR WHAT YOU DID.  IT IS ABOUT PRESENTATION, HOW THE CAR IS SET UP, THERE ARE SO MANY OTHER FACTORS THAT SEPERATES THE CARS.  WHEN I SHOWED MY 66 4 DOOR I BEAT OUT A CAPRICE THAT WAS IN LRM, BUT MY ATTENTION TO DETAIL, AND THE WAY I PRESENTED MY CAR WAS THE DECIDING FACTOR, OH YEAH AND PROBABLY CAUSE I WAS WITH MAJESTICS AT THE TIME PLAYED INTO IT ALSO.
> *


4 door???? :0


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Sep 14 2006, 12:59 PM~6173261
> *IT AINT NEVER BEEN ABOUT HOW MANY SHIRTS YOU GOT ON.  IT HAS BEEN ABOUT ENTRIES.  HOW MANY CARS, BIKES, SUV'S, TRUCKS, BOMBS.  THAT IS WHAT IT IS ABOUT.  HOW MANY TIMES YOU SEEN LRM/GO LO AT A PICNIC, OR A HOP THAT IS NOT RELATED TO A TOUR SHOW.  SO HOW DO YOU THINK THEY ARE JUDGE WHAT YOU DID IN THE COMMUNITY.  IT ALL IS JUDGE BETWEEN THE LINES OF WHAT YOU DO AT A LRM EVENT, SIMPLE.  HOW MANY ENTRIES, HOW YOU PRESENT YOUR CAR.  I SEEN FOR YEARS PEOPLE BITCHING ABOUT WHY THERE CAR LOST, BUT IF YOU ASK THE JUDGES, THEY WILL BREAK IT DOWN, IT AINT ABOUT HOW MANY PATTERNS, OR WHAT YOU DID.  IT IS ABOUT PRESENTATION, HOW THE CAR IS SET UP, THERE ARE SO MANY OTHER FACTORS THAT SEPERATES THE CARS.  WHEN I SHOWED MY 66 4 DOOR I BEAT OUT A CAPRICE THAT WAS IN LRM, BUT MY ATTENTION TO DETAIL, AND THE WAY I PRESENTED MY CAR WAS THE DECIDING FACTOR, OH YEAH AND PROBABLY CAUSE I WAS WITH MAJESTICS AT THE TIME PLAYED INTO IT ALSO.
> *


LEST'S GO bACK TO THE FUTURE.......IN THE PAST LOWRIDER MAG SAID THIS IS CLUB OF THE YEAR...SHUT THE FUC UP......GAME OVER...THEY SHOULD DO THAT THIS YEAR....


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STILLTIPPIN46_@Sep 14 2006, 03:27 PM~6173558
> *4 door????  :0
> *


YEP










THE SHOW I WON 2ND PLACE MILD CUSTOM


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Sep 14 2006, 03:29 PM~6173578
> *LEST'S GO bACK TO THE FUTURE.......IN THE PAST LOWRIDER MAG SAID THIS IS CLUB OF THE YEAR...SHUT THE FUC UP......GAME OVER...THEY SHOULD DO THAT THIS YEAR....
> *


TRUE TRUE


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Sep 14 2006, 12:42 PM~6173724
> *YEP
> 
> 
> ...


NO ITS A 2 DOOR!!!!!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: J/K
YOU STILL GOT IT???? NICE PLAQUE


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

*ALL THIS & THAT ABOUT CAR CLUB IS GETTING OLD.....


BOTTOM LINE IS....LRM HAS 2 AWARDS FOR THE SAME SHIET!!!!


AND I BET YOU A TWINKY, THEY WILL BRING IT BACK TO 1 AWARD NEXT YEAR....


MAY THE BEST CAR CLUB WIN..........*


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STILLTIPPIN46_@Sep 14 2006, 03:44 PM~6173754
> *NO ITS A 2 DOOR!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: J/K
> YOU STILL GOT IT????
> *


YEAH I STILL GOT IT, ABOUT TO PULL THE FRAME, BOUGHT A CHROME GUTS, BLUE POWDERCOATED FRAME OFF ICHIBAN, SO IT SHOULD BE BACK ON THE ROAD, FOR TAMPA NEXT YEAR FOR SURE, MAYBE MIAMI


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Sep 14 2006, 12:46 PM~6173775
> *ALL THIS & THAT ABOUT CAR CLUB IS GETTING OLD.....
> BOTTOM LINE IS....LRM HAS 2 AWARDS FOR THE SAME SHIET!!!!
> AND I BET YOU A TWINKY, THEY WILL BRING IT BACK TO 1 AWARD NEXT YEAR....
> ...


 :thumbsup: TAKE THAT BET ON THE TWINKY!!!!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Sep 14 2006, 03:46 PM~6173775
> *ALL THIS & THAT ABOUT CAR CLUB IS GETTING OLD.....
> BOTTOM LINE IS....LRM HAS 2 AWARDS FOR THE SAME SHIET!!!!
> AND I BET YOU A TWINKY, THEY WILL BRING IT BACK TO 1 AWARD NEXT YEAR....
> ...


JULEZ SAID A TWINKY


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by STILLTIPPIN46_@Sep 14 2006, 03:44 PM~6173754
> *NO ITS A 2 DOOR!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: J/K
> YOU STILL GOT IT???? NICE PLAQUE
> *


STOP ADDING SHIT AFTER I POSTED, :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Sep 14 2006, 01:29 PM~6173578
> *LEST'S GO bACK TO THE FUTURE.......IN THE PAST LOWRIDER MAG SAID THIS IS CLUB OF THE YEAR...SHUT THE FUC UP......GAME OVER...THEY SHOULD DO THAT THIS YEAR....
> *


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

MY BAD HOMIE!!! YOU WHERE POSTIN WHILE I WAS FIXIN IT!!!!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STILLTIPPIN46_@Sep 14 2006, 03:51 PM~6173821
> *MY BAD HOMIE!!! YOU WHERE POSTIN WHILE I WAS FIXIN IT!!!!
> *


ITS ALL GOOD, JUST FUCKING WITH YA, I WAS WITH MAJESTICS FOR ABOUT 2 1/2 YEARS, STILL GOT A BUNCH OF COOL ASS FRIENDS STILL.


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Sep 14 2006, 01:52 PM~6173835
> *ITS ALL GOOD, JUST FUCKING WITH YA, I WAS WITH MAJESTICS FOR ABOUT 2 1/2 YEARS, STILL GOT A BUNCH OF COOL ASS FRIENDS STILL.
> *


 :tears:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:0 DONT CRY WALLY HE IS GONNA BE LIKE MICHAEL FINNLEY OF THE SAN ANTONIO SPURS, GOING TO THE TEAM THAT ALWAYS WINS AND WHEN HE JOINED THEY LOST!!!! LOL J/K DIRTY!!!! HAHAHAHHAA :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STILLTIPPIN46_@Sep 14 2006, 02:42 PM~6174145
> *:0 DONT CRY WALLY HE IS GONNA BE LIKE MICHAEL FINNLEY OF THE SAN ANTONIO SPURS, GOING TO THE TEAM THAT ALWAYS WINS AND WHEN HE JOINED THEY LOST!!!! LOL J/K DIRTY!!!! HAHAHAHHAA :biggrin:
> *


oooooweee...that hurt!.......that was an e-bop up side the head.....LOL.... :0


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: that was for DIRTYWHITEBOY!!!!  AND FOR HOTSTUFF FUCK THE SPURS!!!!


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

i staying out of this one!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

DAMN IT DIRTY IS LOGGED OUT!!! FUCK HE WILL GET ME LATER!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

keep dreaming of one of these little fella


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

OFF THE SUBJECT!


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 14 2006, 01:58 PM~6174278
> *keep dreaming of one of these little fella
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN IT!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: OH WELL THEY BEAT THEM IN THE PLAY OFFS!!! ANYWAYS HOW IS THE SAN ANTONIO FOOT-BALL TEAM GOING OH YEA YOU DONT HAVE ONE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Here's whats going to happin...mark my words.

Majestics - Recognition Award

Rollerz Only - Participation Award

I'm willing to bet this is how LRM see's it.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 14 2006, 02:05 PM~6174340
> *Here's whats going to happin...mark my words.
> 
> Majestics - Recognition Award
> ...


i was thinking the same thing!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

<-------- cowboys fan :biggrin:



> _Originally posted by STILLTIPPIN46_@Sep 14 2006, 05:04 PM~6174328
> *DAMN IT!!!!  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  OH WELL THEY BEAT THEM IN THE PLAY OFFS!!!  ANYWAYS HOW IS THE SAN ANTONIO FOOT-BALL TEAM GOING OH YEA YOU DONT HAVE ONE!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :uh: you have no choice!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

*IM GOING ON A L.I.L STIRKE!!!!!!!!*LOL


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Sep 14 2006, 02:09 PM~6174373
> *IM GOING ON A L.I.L STIRKE!!!!!!!!LOL
> *


is there a UNION for layitlow????? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 14 2006, 03:05 PM~6174340
> *Here's whats going to happin...mark my words.
> 
> Majestics - Recognition Award
> ...



*X2 TWINKY'S ON THAT!*


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: STILLTIPPIN46, _*RollerZ 57*_, wally dogg, VEGASPHIL, Howard

call you later homie!!!


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 14 2006, 03:05 PM~6174340
> *Here's whats going to happin...mark my words.
> 
> Majestics - Recognition Award
> ...


*& THE I BET A WHOLE BOX OF TWINKY'S THAT THE AWARD WILL END UP LIKE THIS NEXT YEAR..


ROLLERZ ONLY- RECOGNITION AWARD

MAJESTICS- PARTICIPATION AWARD*

:angry:


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STILLTIPPIN46_@Sep 14 2006, 03:11 PM~6174400
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: STILLTIPPIN46, RollerZ 57, wally dogg, VEGASPHIL, Howard
> 
> ...


FAA SHOOO


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Sep 14 2006, 03:14 PM~6174425
> *& THE I BET A WHOLE BOX OF TWINKY'S THAT THE AWARD WILL END UP LIKE THIS NEXT YEAR..
> ROLLERZ ONLY- RECOGNITION AWARD
> 
> ...


Probably or they'll throw UCE into it and make it exciting.


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

*LRM SHOULD GIVE A TROPHY WITH THE MOST POST ON L.I.L HAHAHHAHAHA LOL*


----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 13X7FORLIFE_@Sep 14 2006, 03:57 PM~6174881
> *:0 Damn , Crenshaw and Compton aint too far from eachother neither.  :0
> hit them coners and pop then collars fellas.
> 
> ...


LOL! i don't mind breakin out the poke man's but this fool talkin 'bout 45 compacts and shit! :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i got some black rhinos for that compact 45 wally dogg.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I PM'd him...no get back.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

WELL KEEP THE BULLSHIT IN PM OR GO PLAY IN OFF TOPIC


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

if u really wanna get gangsta "pm me"


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 14 2006, 04:28 PM~6175058
> *if u really wanna get gangsta "pm me"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 14 2006, 05:28 PM~6175058
> *if u really wanna get gangsta "pm me"
> *


SPEAK ON IT


































:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Damn fool.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

naw fuck all that. just pm me


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 14 2006, 04:44 PM~6175161
> *naw fuck all that. just pm me
> *


i'm cool.....i mean i'm set.....thanks tho :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

SHIT I WAS WORKIN ON MY RIDE WHAT DID I MISS!!!! :angry:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

Here's the article


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## 79lacko (Jun 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 14 2006, 08:39 AM~6170685
> *EXACTLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!                  US :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

INSTEAD OF KISSING ASS TO THE CRYBABYS, HE NEEDS TO KEEP IT REAL, BOTTOM LINE, "WHEN YOU PARTICIPATE-YOU ARE RECOGNIZED" REGAURDLESS WETHER ITS US, ROLLERZ, UCE, WE ALL PARTICIPATE, AND THATS WHY WE ARE RECOGNIZED. AND THEY SAY THIS DUDE IS ABOUT THE STREETS, KATELLA AVE IS THE STREET HE IS REALLY ABOUT :thumbsdown:


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 14 2006, 08:30 PM~6176694
> *
> 
> 
> ...



YEA WE ALL ARE READY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I DONT THINK VEGAS IS READY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> INSTEAD OF KISSING ASS TO THE CRYBABYS, HE NEEDS TO KEEP IT REAL, BOTTOM LINE, "WHEN YOU PARTICIPATE-YOU ARE RECOGNIZED" REGAURDLESS WETHER ITS US, ROLLERZ, UCE, WE ALL PARTICIPATE, AND THATS WHY WE ARE RECOGNIZED. AND THEY SAY THIS DUDE IS ABOUT THE STREETS, KATELLA AVE IS THE STREET HE IS REALLY ABOUT :thumbsdown:
> [/b]


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Sep 14 2006, 11:46 PM~6178044
> *
> *


WTF IS.....  .........................................................:biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> INSTEAD OF KISSING ASS TO THE CRYBABYS, HE NEEDS TO KEEP IT REAL, BOTTOM LINE, "WHEN YOU PARTICIPATE-YOU ARE RECOGNIZED" REGAURDLESS WETHER ITS US, ROLLERZ, UCE, WE ALL PARTICIPATE, AND THATS WHY WE ARE RECOGNIZED. AND THEY SAY THIS DUDE IS ABOUT THE STREETS, KATELLA AVE IS THE STREET HE IS REALLY ABOUT :thumbsdown:
> [/b]


AMEN BROTHER


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:barf: don't make no cents :uh:


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

*WHY DONT THIS TOPIC JUST DIE ALREADY*!!!!!! :around: LOL


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

x22222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*DIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE*


----------



## LRM Editor (Sep 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Sep 12 2006, 11:22 AM~6156082
> *I THINK IT SHOWS AGAIN HOW FUCKED UP THE SYSTEM IS.  THE PROBLEM WAS CREATED LAST YEAR, NO DISRESPECT TO OLDIES, BUT MAJESTICS SHOULDA WON IT HANDS DOWN.  BUT KNOW RALPH IS TRYING TO BACKSLIDE BECAUSE HE REALIZES THAT MAJESTICS IS LONG OVERDUE, BUT ROLLERZ REPRESENTED BIG TYME AT SHOWS, AND REALLY SET THE STANDARD BAR PRETTY HIGH.  I MEAN RED CARPET IN SAN ANTONIO, THAT IS BANANA'S.  NO DISREPECT TO ANYONE, BUT I TRULY BELIEVE THERE ARE TWO OUT THERE REALLY COMPETING, MAJESTICS AND ROLLERZ.  AND EITHER GROUP WOULD BE DISAPPOINTED IF THEY DID NOT WIN.  IT IS A BAD SITUATION FOR RALPH, BUT IT STARTED WHEN YOU BRING FRIENDS OPINIONS,  INSTEAD OF WHAT IS WRITTEN IN THE HAND BOOK.  MY .02
> *


STFU :uh:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LRM Editor_@Sep 15 2006, 01:10 PM~6181779
> *STFU :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LRM Editor_@Sep 15 2006, 01:10 PM~6181779
> *STFU :uh:
> *


:0 :roflmao:
LOOK WHT UVE DONE DID....BROUGHT THE EDITOR HIMSELF OUT HERE.... :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

LET THIS TOPIC DIE ALREADY......


----------



## LRM Editor (Sep 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 15 2006, 01:39 PM~6181894
> *LET THIS TOPIC DIE ALREADY......
> *



For all this bullshit about LRM and me, I am going to give it to Oldies again. BOTH TROPHIES.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LRM Editor_@Sep 15 2006, 01:41 PM~6181906
> *For all this bullshit about LRM and me, I am going to give it to Oldies again. BOTH TROPHIES.
> *


IS THAT YOU WALLY...LOL.


----------



## LRM Editor (Sep 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 15 2006, 01:42 PM~6181913
> *IS THAT YOU WALLY...LOL.
> *



Manny gets the award for best mediator


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LRM Editor_@Sep 15 2006, 01:43 PM~6181917
> *Manny gets the award for best mediator
> *


THANKS...LOL...NAH...JUST KEEPIN IT REAL...IS THIS REALLY RALPH..HARD TO BELIEVE.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LRM Editor_@Sep 15 2006, 01:43 PM~6181917
> *Manny gets the award for best mediator
> *


HEY RALPH HOW ABOUT THE IDEA OF MAKING A SEPARATE CATEGORY OF BEST CAR OF THE YEAR AND BEST RADICAL OF THE YEAR..... :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LRM Editor_@Sep 15 2006, 01:43 PM~6181917
> *Manny gets the award for best mediator
> *


DID YOU MEAN INSTIGATOR?


----------



## LRM Editor (Sep 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 15 2006, 01:45 PM~6181925
> *THANKS...LOL...NAH...JUST KEEPIN IT REAL...IS THIS REALLY RALPH..HERD TO BELIEVE.
> *


Sup, Manny, and I am keeping it real also. I know the roots of Lowriding. I recognize all the clubs that have put it down through the years. We know Rollerz Only has been a huge contributer to the lifestyle, with their top notch shows cars, through traditional, custom, radical, and pushing the envelope on cars not usually considered to be Lowrioders. Rollerz Only has also been important player to extend the lifestyle to other areas ot the US, world to places where it may not exist. We recognize also the charity events that Rollerz does during the holidays and various times of the year. 

Peace,

Ralph


----------



## LRM Editor (Sep 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 15 2006, 01:51 PM~6181964
> *DID YOU MEAN INSTIGATOR?
> *


I beleive you are very passionate about your club and the lowriding. Sometimes when we are passionate about what we beleive, we are strong in our convictions. 
That is what separates us and also keeps us united.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LRM Editor_@Sep 15 2006, 01:52 PM~6181972
> *Sup, Manny, and I am keeping it real also. I know the roots of Lowriding. I recognize all the clubs that have put it down through the years. We know Rollerz Only has been a huge contributer to the lifestyle, with their top notch shows cars, through traditional, custom, radical, and pushing the envelope on cars not usually considered to be Lowrioders. Rollerz Only has also been important player to extend the lifestyle to other areas ot the US, world to places where it may not exist. We recognize also the charity events that Rollerz does during the holidays and various times of the year.
> 
> Peace,
> ...


*THANKS RALPH, IM GLAD YOU AND THE REST OF THE ORGANIZATION RECOGNIZED THE HARDWORK THAT TROY AND THE REST OF THE MEMBERS HAVE DONE ALL YEAR LONG. ALSO WANNA THANK YOU FOR SHOWING UP ON JARETT'S JUVENILE CAR SHOW....IT'S NICE TO SEE YOU HERE AND VOICE YOUR OPINION. UNFORTUNATELY NOT EVERYONE CAN AGREE ON WHAT YOU HAVE IN MIND AND THE ARTICLES YOU WROTE, BUT HEY THAT'S HUMAN NATURE WE ARE ENTITLED TO VOICE OUR OPINION....GOOD OR BAD.

SEE YAH IN VEGAS!!!

Manny*


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:buttkick:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Sep 15 2006, 03:59 PM~6182016
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

YO WALLY IS TUPAC?


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 15 2006, 01:42 PM~6181913
> *IS THAT YOU WALLY...LOL.
> *










.............naw.......i think it's :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Sep 15 2006, 02:13 PM~6182101
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ALL EYES ON U......


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LRM Editor_@Sep 15 2006, 01:54 PM~6181984
> *I beleive you are very passionate about your club and the lowriding. Sometimes when we are passionate about what we beleive, we are strong in our convictions.
> That is what separates us and also keeps us united.
> *


YYYYYAAAAAAAWWWWNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

THIS TOPIC IS GOOD FOR US CHICANOS. IT KEEPS US TOGETHER

VIVA LARAZA

TIJUANA 13 LOCOS


----------



## showstoppahrollin (Sep 12, 2006)

hey homies why everyone hatin on LRM? They just tryin to be out there for the lowrider community.

BTW i wanna give a shout out to mu cuzzin Shanikwa, my pops his name is Big Daddy Loc from 8Tray Gangstah, my mama "Baby Loc" from Park Village Compton Crips and my Grand Ma they call her Pimsptress from Grape Street!!

peace to everyone! REMEMBER WE ARE ALL IN THE SAME GANG CUZ!


----------



## showstoppahrollin (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 15 2006, 02:19 PM~6182151
> *THIS TOPIC IS GOOD FOR US CHICANOS.    IT KEEPS US TOGETHER
> 
> VIVA LARAZA
> ...


HEY CUZ HOW BOUT US CUZ ?


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LRM Editor_@Sep 15 2006, 01:52 PM~6181972
> *Sup, Manny, and I am keeping it real also. I know the roots of Lowriding. I recognize all the clubs that have put it down through the years. We know Rollerz Only has been a huge contributer to the lifestyle, with their top notch shows cars, through traditional, custom, radical, and pushing the envelope on cars not usually considered to be Lowrioders. Rollerz Only has also been important player to extend the lifestyle to other areas ot the US, world to places where it may not exist. We recognize also the charity events that Rollerz does during the holidays and various times of the year.
> 
> Peace,
> ...



*I dont believe this is Ralph, this is some Cream Puff trying to portray the man that makes the call for Lowrider CC of the year.....Say what you wanna say Mr Behind the Screen....Like I said this Topic Needs to die, before some Hot SHot starts to CRY!!!!!!BOOOO HOOOOO HOOOOO BIOOOTCHH!!!!*


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 15 2006, 02:15 PM~6182118
> *ALL EYES ON U......
> *


YOU CAN'T SEE ME! :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:tears:


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showstoppahrollin_@Sep 15 2006, 02:25 PM~6182210
> *HEY CUZ HOW BOUT US CUZ ?
> *


YOU SUCK :thumbsdown: 

who gives a shiet what you say!!!


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Sep 15 2006, 02:34 PM~6182286
> *YOU SUCK :thumbsdown:
> 
> who gives a shiet what you say!!!
> *


& that's CUZZ with 2 Z's 

you must be from the SOUTH?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

WHY????


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

*FUCK THE HATERZ UP IN HEEAAA!!*


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showstoppahrollin_@Sep 15 2006, 02:24 PM~6182198
> *hey homies why everyone hatin on LRM? They just tryin to be out there for the lowrider community.
> 
> BTW i wanna give a shout out to mu cuzzin Shanikwa, my pops his name is Big Daddy Loc from 8Tray Gangstah, my mama "Baby Loc" from Park Village Compton Crips and my Grand Ma they call her Pimsptress from Grape Street!!
> ...


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

LIVIN LA VIDA LOCA


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ  :biggrin:


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

I HAVE READING THIS TOPPIC AND EVERYONE HAS GOOD OPINIONS , AND NO DISRESPECT TO ANY OF THE CLUBS OUT THERE , BUT SOMETHING THAT I BELIEVE IS THAT LOWRIDER CLUB OF THE YEAR SHOULD UNDOUBTLY GO TO A CLUB THAT HAS SHOWN AND GRACED THE SCENE WITH "LOWRIDERS." I DON'T UNDERSTAND HOW YOU CAN COUNT VEHICLES DESCENT OF HOT RODS , SUV'S , OR ANYTHING ELSE THAT DOES NOT PROTRAY A LOWRIDER.EVEN THOUGH THEY ARE BEAUTIFUL VEHICLES SHOULD THEY REALLY BE COUNTED AS CONTUBUTION TO A LOWRIDER EVENT.

JUST MY $.02

ALSO NO DISRESPECT TO ANY CLUB , LOWRIDING WOULDN'T BE WHERE IT IS WITH OUT ANY OF THEM OUT THERE REPRSENTING


----------



## William H. Bonney (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Sep 15 2006, 06:48 PM~6183495
> *I HAVE READING THIS TOPPIC AND EVERYONE HAS GOOD OPINIONS , AND NO DISRESPECT TO ANY OF THE CLUBS OUT THERE , BUT SOMETHING THAT I BELIEVE IS THAT LOWRIDER CLUB OF THE YEAR SHOULD UNDOUBTLY GO TO A CLUB THAT HAS SHOWN AND GRACED THE SCENE WITH "LOWRIDERS." I DON'T UNDERSTAND HOW YOU CAN COUNT VEHICLES DESCENT OF HOT RODS , SUV'S , OR ANYTHING ELSE THAT DOES NOT PROTRAY A LOWRIDER.EVEN THOUGH THEY ARE BEAUTIFUL VEHICLES SHOULD THEY REALLY BE COUNTED AS CONTUBUTION TO A LOWRIDER EVENT.
> 
> JUST MY $.02
> ...


He's talking about Rollerz Only in case anyone is wondering.


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by William H. Bonney_@Sep 15 2006, 07:02 PM~6183584
> *He's talking about Rollerz Only in case anyone is wondering.
> *


YO BRO..YOU FROM ROLLERZ? IF NOT SHUT THE FUCK UP!!

DONT WORRY ABOUT WHAT WE GOING TO DO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## showstoppahrollin (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by William H. Bonney_@Sep 15 2006, 07:02 PM~6183584
> *He's talking about Rollerz Only in case anyone is wondering.
> *


WTF KINDA NAME IS WILLIAM BONER CUZ......CUZZ


----------



## showstoppahrollin (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Sep 15 2006, 08:42 PM~6184050
> *YO BRO..YOU FROM ROLLERZ? IF NOT SHUT THE FUCK UP!!
> 
> DONT WORRY ABOUT WHAT WE GOING TO DO!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


TELL EM CUUUHH


----------



## showstoppahrollin (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showstoppahrollin_@Sep 15 2006, 08:44 PM~6184064
> *TELL EM CUUUHH
> *


OH MY BAD...I MEAN BLUUHHH :biggrin:


----------



## showstoppahrollin (Sep 12, 2006)

JUST IKE THIS WILLIAM BONER, THIS TOPIC SHOULD BE FLUSHED IN THE TOILET ALREADY














































CUH!


----------



## showstoppahrollin (Sep 12, 2006)

BTW i wanna give a shout out to mu cuzzin Shanikwa, my pops his name is Big Daddy Loc from 8Tray Gangstah, my mama "Baby Loc" from Park Village Compton Crips and my Grand Ma they call her Pimsptress from Grape Street!!

peace to everyone! REMEMBER WE ARE ALL IN THE SAME GANG CUZ!


----------



## showstoppahrollin (Sep 12, 2006)

AND I ALSO DO HAVE A FAMILY FROM THE OTHER SIDE. MY BOYS FROM KARSON BAD BOYS, WASSUP NICCCUHHS. FRUIT TOWN PIRU, INGLEWOOD MAFIA, BOUNTY HUNTERS AND OH YEAH THEM HOMIES FROM CC RIDERS COMPTON CRIPS WASSSUP MANG!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showstoppahrollin_@Sep 15 2006, 08:54 PM~6184117
> *AND I ALSO DO HAVE A FAMILY FROM THE OTHER SIDE. MY BOYS FROM KARSON BAD BOYS, WASSUP NICCCUHHS. FRUIT TOWN PIRU, INGLEWOOD MAFIA, BOUNTY HUNTERS AND OH YEAH THEM HOMIES FROM CC RIDERS COMPTON CRIPS WASSSUP MANG!
> *


man, SHUT THE FUCK UP and GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE with that shit :angry:


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Sep 15 2006, 06:48 PM~6183495
> *I HAVE READING THIS TOPPIC AND EVERYONE HAS GOOD OPINIONS , AND NO DISRESPECT TO ANY OF THE CLUBS OUT THERE , BUT SOMETHING THAT I BELIEVE IS THAT LOWRIDER CLUB OF THE YEAR SHOULD UNDOUBTLY GO TO A CLUB THAT HAS SHOWN AND GRACED THE SCENE WITH "LOWRIDERS." I DON'T UNDERSTAND HOW YOU CAN COUNT VEHICLES DESCENT OF HOT RODS , SUV'S , OR ANYTHING ELSE THAT DOES NOT PROTRAY A LOWRIDER.EVEN THOUGH THEY ARE BEAUTIFUL VEHICLES SHOULD THEY REALLY BE COUNTED AS CONTUBUTION TO A LOWRIDER EVENT.
> 
> JUST MY $.02
> ...


*YO DOG, I KINDA UNDERSTAND YOUR POINT.. WHAT IS LOWRIDER TO YOU? JUST BECASUE WE ARE DONG IT FROM DIFFERENT KINDS OF STYLES OF CARS, MOTHERFUCKERS GOT TO QUESTION THE R&O...OUR COMMITMENT WITH EACHOTHER IN ROLLERZ IS REAL TIGHT....WE A FAMILY..WE ROLL TOGEHTER..****** BEEN TRYIN TO CHOP US DOWN WITH ALL KINDS OF B.S. ESPECIALLY ******* CRYING TO LRM....MAN UP BITCH!!! WE ARE HUNGRY FOR THE TITLE!!!! YOU GOT HATERZ SAYING YOU FUCKERS AINT STREET...YOU FUCKERS AINT GOT HOPPERS...FUCKEN THIS FUCKEN THAT......WE GOT ALL ABOVE & SOME, NEXT YEAR YOU MOTHERFUCKERS WILL SHUT THE FUCK UP...WE GOT THIS ON LOCK!!*


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 15 2006, 08:56 PM~6184134
> *man, SHUT THE FUCK UP and GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE with that shit  :angry:
> *


DISS ****** FORGOT TO SAY ""CALAS PARK""


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Sep 15 2006, 08:57 PM~6184144
> *YO DOG, I KINDA UNDERSTAND YOUR POINT.. WHAT IS LOWRIDER TO YOU? JUST BECASUE WE ARE DONG IT FROM DIFFERENT KINDS OF STYLES OF CARS, MOTHERFUCKERS GOT TO QUESTION THE R&O...OUR COMMITMENT WITH EACHOTHER IN ROLLERZ IS REAL TIGHT....WE A FAMILY..WE ROLL TOGEHTER..****** BEEN TRYIN TO CHOP US DOWN WITH ALL KINDS OF B.S. ESPECIALLY ******* CRYING TO LRM....MAN UP BITCH!!! WE ARE HUNGRY FOR THE TITLE!!!! YOU GOT HATERZ SAYING YOU FUCKERS AINT STREET...YOU FUCKERS AINT GOT HOPPERS...FUCKEN THIS FUCKEN THAT......WE GOT ALL ABOVE & SOME, NEXT YEAR YOU MOTHERFUCKERS WILL SHUT THE FUCK UP...WE GOT THIS ON LOCK!!
> *


amen


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

I was at the LRM office today and they gave me this issue...............said it wouldn't be out for a minute and here you fools are talking about it from a few days ago :uh:


----------



## $RO4LIFE$ (Jun 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 15 2006, 09:56 PM~6184134
> *man, SHUT THE FUCK UP and GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE with that shit  :angry:
> *


X 1000000000000000 :angry:


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 15 2006, 09:00 PM~6184159
> *I was at the LRM office today and they gave me this issue...............said it wouldn't be out for a minute and here you fools are talking it about from a few days ago  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


THAT 57 IS NICE, I SAW THAT AT THE S.B. SHOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## $RO4LIFE$ (Jun 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Sep 15 2006, 09:57 PM~6184144
> *YO DOG, I KINDA UNDERSTAND YOUR POINT.. WHAT IS LOWRIDER TO YOU? JUST BECASUE WE ARE DONG IT FROM DIFFERENT KINDS OF STYLES OF CARS, MOTHERFUCKERS GOT TO QUESTION THE R&O...OUR COMMITMENT WITH EACHOTHER IN ROLLERZ IS REAL TIGHT....WE A FAMILY..WE ROLL TOGEHTER..****** BEEN TRYIN TO CHOP US DOWN WITH ALL KINDS OF B.S. ESPECIALLY ******* CRYING TO LRM....MAN UP BITCH!!! WE ARE HUNGRY FOR THE TITLE!!!! YOU GOT HATERZ SAYING YOU FUCKERS AINT STREET...YOU FUCKERS AINT GOT HOPPERS...FUCKEN THIS FUCKEN THAT......WE GOT ALL ABOVE & SOME, NEXT YEAR YOU MOTHERFUCKERS WILL SHUT THE FUCK UP...WE GOT THIS ON LOCK!!
> *


WELL SAID JU! FUCK THE HATERZ :twak:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Sep 15 2006, 08:02 PM~6184170
> *THAT 57 IS NICE, I SAW THAT AT THE S.B. SHOW :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


It was nice........I think I have video of it rolling with a huge rolled up carpet from the display in the car too from the same show.


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Sep 15 2006, 06:48 PM~6183495
> *I HAVE READING THIS TOPPIC AND EVERYONE HAS GOOD OPINIONS , AND NO DISRESPECT TO ANY OF THE CLUBS OUT THERE , BUT SOMETHING THAT I BELIEVE IS THAT LOWRIDER CLUB OF THE YEAR SHOULD UNDOUBTLY GO TO A CLUB THAT HAS SHOWN AND GRACED THE SCENE WITH "LOWRIDERS." I DON'T UNDERSTAND HOW YOU CAN COUNT VEHICLES DESCENT OF HOT RODS , SUV'S , OR ANYTHING ELSE THAT DOES NOT PROTRAY A LOWRIDER.EVEN THOUGH THEY ARE BEAUTIFUL VEHICLES SHOULD THEY REALLY BE COUNTED AS CONTUBUTION TO A LOWRIDER EVENT.
> 
> JUST MY $.02
> ...



SECOND THOUGHT...YOUR COMMENT SUCKS HOMIE....


ITS JUST LIKE SAYING.......""""FUCK YOU"""""""" ........PEACE OUT...ONE LOVE..


----------



## $RO4LIFE$ (Jun 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Sep 15 2006, 10:05 PM~6184183
> *SECOND THOUGHT...YOUR COMMENT SUCKS HOMIE....
> ITS JUST LIKE SAYING.......""""FUCK YOU"""""""" ........PEACE OUT...ONE LOVE..
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## William H. Bonney (Aug 25, 2006)

LAMBOS AND SUV'S ARE NOT LOWRIDERS!!!! WHAT YALL GONNA PUT A PLAQUE ON NEXT HUH??? STAGECOACHES?


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by William H. Bonney_@Sep 15 2006, 09:13 PM~6184225
> *LAMBOS AND SUV'S ARE NOT LOWRIDERS!!!! WHAT YALL GONNA PUT A PLAQUE ON NEXT HUH??? STAGECOACHES?
> *


*SHUT THE FUCK UP ..ILL PUT YOUR MAMA IN MY CLUB SO SHE CAN CLEAN ALL OUR CARS!!!!!*


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 15 2006, 09:04 PM~6184180
> *It was nice........I think I have video of it rolling with a huge rolled up carpet from the display in the car too from the same show.
> *


YEA THAT 57 IS CLEAN.....IS IT LIFTED OR BAGGED?


----------



## William H. Bonney (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showstoppahrollin_@Sep 15 2006, 08:54 PM~6184117
> *AND I ALSO DO HAVE A FAMILY FROM THE OTHER SIDE. MY BOYS FROM KARSON BAD BOYS, WASSUP NICCCUHHS. FRUIT TOWN PIRU, INGLEWOOD MAFIA, BOUNTY HUNTERS AND OH YEAH THEM HOMIES FROM CC RIDERS COMPTON CRIPS WASSSUP MANG!
> *


AND YOU GET THE FUCCCCKKK OUTTA HERE YOU KOON! :angry:


----------



## William H. Bonney (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Sep 15 2006, 09:14 PM~6184234
> *SHUT THE FUCK UP ..ILL PUT YOUR MAMA IN MY CLUB SO SHE CAN CLEAN ALL OUR CARS!!!!!
> *


YEAH WELL - IM TELLEN IT THE WAY IT IS.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

WHAT THE FUCK OUR THESE HATEZ TALKING ABOUT. :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by William H. Bonney+Sep 15 2006, 09:18 PM~6184256-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*YOU AINT TELLING SHEIT..YOU SOUND LIKE YOUR COMPLAINING ABOUT WHAT WE DO? BITCH IF IT WAS A PROBLEM WHY DIDNT LRM SAY ANYTHING, BUT GIVES AN AWARD FOR THOSE CARS IN SAN DIEGO? MR DRY SNITCH..... STOP HATEN WITH THAT ****** ASS SCREEN NAME...BE A MAN FUCKER!!!
YOUR PROBABLY FROM SOME UNKNOWN C.C. WITH A CAR FULL OF BUSTERS!!

DO YOURSELF A FAVOR COCK RYDAH... DONT WORRY TOO MUCH ABOUT US..

WHEN YOU CLEAR YOUR MIND & HAVE A GREAT ATTITUDE, ILL BUY A COKE WITH A SMILE.......  *


----------



## $RO4LIFE$ (Jun 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by William H. Bonney_@Sep 15 2006, 10:18 PM~6184256
> *YEAH WELL - IM TELLEN IT THE WAY IT IS.
> *


SHUT THE FUCK UP "BILLY THE KID" YOU FUCKING HICK MOTHER FUCKER :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## $RO4LIFE$ (Jun 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by William H. Bonney_@Sep 15 2006, 10:18 PM~6184256
> *YEAH WELL - IM TELLEN IT THE WAY IT IS.
> *


YOUR JUST HURT WE CAN AFFORD IT AND YOU CANT :biggrin: 
WELL AT LEAST YOU STILL HAVE YOUR TRUSTY HORSE. RIDE THAT FUCKER TO THE SHOW :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

100 THOUSAND DOLLAR CARS, FLASHING THINGS, BALLIN THANGS, CANT STOP US WE SOME OG MAFIA....FLYING HELICOPTERS, CRUISING LOWRIDERS...THROW IT UP RO THROW IT UP!!!

MR BONER WHAT CHU KNOW BOUT THAT ???


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

so now that things have changed what are the predictions???


----------



## regalnatedog (Feb 21, 2006)

hmmm..dont you think that will be incentive for clubs to bring out cars to shows just for numbers that have no business being there?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by William H. Bonney_@Sep 15 2006, 09:13 PM~6184225
> *LAMBOS AND SUV'S ARE NOT LOWRIDERS!!!! WHAT YALL GONNA PUT A PLAQUE ON NEXT HUH??? STAGECOACHES?
> *


NOT A BAD IDEA...  
I guess you really have to be inside this organization to have the full concept of what the club is about. But since it sound like you're really intrigued on some of the Rollerz traits, let me break it down to you (and to whoever sent you here to try to make us look bad) what WE are all about.

RO is about:

... spending 130 to 200 GZ into a car (Title holder). 

...Blingin' Rides including cars like Lamborghini, Rolls Royce, Bently's and others.

...Spending 40 GZ a year just to show a car/SUV to a LRM tour.

...Hanging 3,000 dollar necklace on their necks...just because.

....CHROME, GOLD AND EVEN PLATINUM UNDERCARRIAGES AND UNDER THE HOOD OF AN IMPALA 

....H1, BMWs, Mercedez as an everyday car.

....Tatted on the necks tatted on the backs.

StageCoaches you ask? Hey if the horse dont mind wearing gold and diamond grills Im sure the homies dont mind purchasing about 500 of them.

My question to you is. Why Hate? Why hate our SUV's with 5,000 dollar paint jobs and Bullet Proof Glass interiors. Why hate the Lamborghini that's worth more than you and your mama can afford? Oh but you never said anything about the Impalas and the bombs that we have. The cadillacs and the clean traditionals. The Radicals and the clean street rides. Or maybe you were just too busy thinking of the negatives that you can comment on.

Another question I have for you, are we that important to you that you had to make up a new name just to post comments about US? But hey, you are always welcome to party with us. You can come over to where we at. Be around us so you can feel the love. Maybe when you were young you never felt loved...we'll buy you a Corona....but please STOP THE HATE.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regalnatedog_@Sep 16 2006, 12:54 AM~6185141
> *hmmm..dont you think that will be incentive for clubs to bring out cars to shows just for numbers that have no business being there?
> *


  if they have no business being there they shouldn't be there....all the cars (entries) we have belonged on A CATEGORY. In SD the LAMBO and the VIPER were on the Sports Cars category.


----------



## regalnatedog (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 16 2006, 12:04 AM~6185171
> * if they have no business being there they shouldn't be there....all the cars (entries) we have belonged on A CATEGORY. In SD the LAMBO and the VIPER were on the Sports Cars category.
> *



naw homie, i was refering to cars you may see at a show thats all stock with just rims, may have dings, dents, primer spots, unfinished this or that... thats what i was talking about...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regalnatedog_@Sep 16 2006, 01:14 AM~6185213
> *naw homie, i was refering to cars you may see at a show thats all stock with just rims, may have dings, dents, primer spots, unfinished this or that... thats what i was talking about...
> *


do Lowrider let those cars in? Or maybe i havent been paying attention


----------



## regalnatedog (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 16 2006, 12:20 AM~6185236
> *do Lowrider let those cars in? Or maybe i havent been paying attention
> *


you'd be surprised..they sometimes slip in the cracks.


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by regalnatedog_@Sep 16 2006, 01:14 AM~6185213
> *naw homie, i was refering to cars you may see at a show thats all stock with just rims, may have dings, dents, primer spots, unfinished this or that... thats what i was talking about...
> *


Lrm is all about money, theyll let anything in


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regalnatedog_@Sep 16 2006, 02:14 AM~6185213
> *naw homie, i was refering to cars you may see at a show thats all stock with just rims, may have dings, dents, primer spots, unfinished this or that... thats what i was talking about...
> *


I seen some cars like that in Portland.


----------



## HOOTIE MAC MILLION (Feb 15, 2006)

DID I MENTION THIZ THA 3PEET FO ALL YOU ASK'N :biggrin: :roflmao: 


BY THA WAY....IF THURR'Z A PROBLEM WITH THA RIDEZ WE GOT......YOU HAVE KNOW IDEA ON WUZ ABOUT 2 BREAK OUT..?????... BOY OH BOY.......STIC AROUND :biggrin: :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## HOOTIE MAC MILLION (Feb 15, 2006)

4 THOZE THAT WANNA WORRY ABOUT WUTT WE DEW.....HURR'Z AH LIL SOMTHEN FO YOU 2 CHEW ON..$$$$$$$


http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=1151626053




http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=1151626053


----------



## HOOTIE MAC MILLION (Feb 15, 2006)

SHOULDN'T B KNOW H8'N CUZ WE GOT IT LIKE THIZ.....GAME RECONIZE GAME.....



http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=1147090860




http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=1147090860


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOOTIE MAC MILLION_@Sep 16 2006, 02:07 AM~6185316
> *DID  I  MENTION  THIZ  THA 3PEET  FO  ALL  YOU  ASK'N :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> BY  THA  WAY....IF  THURR'Z  A PROBLEM  WITH  THA  RIDEZ  WE  GOT......YOU  HAVE  KNOW  IDEA  ON  WUZ  ABOUT  2  BREAK  OUT..?????...  BOY  OH  BOY.......STIC  AROUND :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

WHAT IT DO ROLLERZ


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 16 2006, 04:00 AM~6185157
> *NOT A BAD IDEA...
> I guess you really have to be inside this organization to have the full concept of what the club is about. But since it sound like you're really intrigued on some of the Rollerz traits, let me break it down to you (and to whoever sent you here to try to make us look bad) what WE are all about.
> 
> ...



well put Manny


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 16 2006, 03:00 AM~6185157
> *NOT A BAD IDEA...
> I guess you really have to be inside this organization to have the full concept of what the club is about. But since it sound like you're really intrigued on some of the Rollerz traits, let me break it down to you (and to whoever sent you here to try to make us look bad) what WE are all about.
> 
> ...


WHAT IS EVEN CRAZIER TO THINK IS THAT MANNY ONLY SCRATCHED THE SURFACE OF HOW DEEP WE GO


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Damn, RO took over this whole topic.

Manny, I like the way you write....respectful and to the point instead of just talking shit. Good luck to your club.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 16 2006, 08:50 AM~6185528
> *Damn, RO took over this whole topic.
> 
> Manny, I like the way you write....respectful and to the point instead of just talking shit. Good luck to your club.
> *


MANNY IS JUST BEING NICE, HE TALKS SHIT WITH THE BEST OF THEM, EH


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 16 2006, 04:00 AM~6185157
> *NOT A BAD IDEA...
> I guess you really have to be inside this organization to have the full concept of what the club is about. But since it sound like you're really intrigued on some of the Rollerz traits, let me break it down to you (and to whoever sent you here to try to make us look bad) what WE are all about.
> 
> ...




well said Manny!


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

i think everyone has the whole *ONLY LOWRIDERS MAGAZINE CLUB OF THE YEAR* we have to accept the fact that BIG TRUCKS WITH BIG RIMS AND BIG RIM CARS, 100,000+ CARS ARE HERE TO STAY. WE ARE NOT THE FIRST CLUB WITH HUMMERS, VIPERS, LAMBO'S TO ENTER A SHOW I REMEMBER THERE USED TO BE A JUICED VIPER IN THE CIRCUIT A WHILE AGO, NOT TO MENTION MANIACOS C.C. HAVE SHOW UP WITH SOME SICK ASS TOP DOLLAR HUMMERS, TAHOE'S, YUKONS.... ROLLERZ IS JUST GETTING HATED ON CUZ PEOPLE KNOW FOR A DAMN FACT WE TAKING IT THIS YEAR.... JUST GET OVER IT WAIT FOR THE NEXT SEASON AND STEP YOUR GAME UP....


REMEMBER GUYS CRUISING INTO THE FUTURE.... AND IF THE FUTURE HOLDS STAGE COACHES DONE UP.... WELL THEN YOU MUTHAFUCKAS BETTER GET READY FOR FUCKIN PLATINUM HORSESHOE, PLATINUM GRILL WEARING HORSES WITH CANDY PAINT JOBS OH THEM MUTHAFUCKAS, WASHABLE OF COURSE CUZ WE DONT WANT THE ANIMAL RIGHTS PEOPLE ON US.....

JESSE


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

if two clubs win how do they do the issue of the mag that has club of the year half and half two months whats the deal


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

why does everyone say fuck lowrider magazine but at the same time, arguing over awards that lowriding magaze gives out.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by usolow_@Sep 16 2006, 10:28 AM~6185862
> *if two clubs win how do they do the issue of the mag that has club of the year half and half two months whats the deal
> *


I WAS WONDERING THAT ON THE WAY TO WORK THIS MORNING


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

Knowig lowrider it be half and half but I was wondering


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by usolow_@Sep 16 2006, 09:10 AM~6186012
> *Knowig lowrider it be half and half but I was wondering
> *


*YEP, THEN WHATS THE USE OF BEING CAR CLUB OF THE YEAR, WHEN YOU THINK YOU HAVE DONE BOTH OF THE "PARTICIPATION & RECOGNITION" & THE PUPPET MASTER DECIDES TO JUST FUCK THE PROGRAM UP FOR YOU? & FAVORS A CAR CLUB THAT HAS NOT DONE SHIET.

I WONT BE SUPRISED IF THEY SAY "YOU CANT WIN A BACK TO BACK AWARD"*


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Sep 16 2006, 09:29 AM~6186071
> *YEP, THEN WHATS THE USE OF BEING CAR CLUB OF THE YEAR, WHEN YOU THINK YOU HAVE DONE BOTH OF THE "PARTICIPATION & RECOGNITION" & THE PUPPET MASTER DECIDES TO JUST FUCK THE PROGRAM UP FOR YOU? & FAVORS A CAR CLUB THAT HAS NOT DONE SHIET.
> 
> I WONT BE SUPRISED IF THEY SAY "YOU CANT WIN A BACK TO BACK AWARD"
> *


You homies know that shit is all about politics. It doesn't make sense to me to release an issue with the winner on the cover almost a month before the actual award is given.  :thumbsdown:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Sep 16 2006, 10:07 AM~6186192
> *You homies know that shit is all about politics.  It doesn't make sense to me to release an issue with the winner on the cover almost a month before the actual award is given.    :thumbsdown:
> *


THAT WAS LAST YEARS :0


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 16 2006, 10:22 AM~6186243
> *THAT WAS LAST YEARS :0
> *


It must be a anual thing then because on the cover of the Nov 2006 issue it say's Oldies Car Club is the club of the year. :0


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Sep 16 2006, 11:48 AM~6186571
> *It must be a anual thing then because on the cover of the Nov 2006 issue it say's Oldies Car Club is the club of the year. :0
> *


 :0 2005 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

ya LRM is 11 months behind :uh: 

Cant wait to see Rollerz mobbing on the cover!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 16 2006, 10:22 AM~6186243
> *THAT WAS LAST YEARS :0
> *


 :wave: 
YOU WERE PRETTY DRUNK LAST NIGHT.....HEHEHE....AND THEM JOKES WERE CONTINUOS HOW THA FUCK YOU DO THAT? I WAS CRACKEN UP ALL THE WAY TO WORK....GOT THERE WITH A STOMACH ACHE :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Sep 16 2006, 12:08 PM~6186668
> *ya LRM is 11 months behind  :uh:
> 
> Cant wait to see Rollerz mobbing on the cover!
> *


CAN'T WAIT TIL WE DO THE SUPER SHOW WALK AROUND THE CARS RITUAL. :0 

WAZZUP BRO!


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 16 2006, 08:41 AM~6185904
> *why does everyone say fuck lowrider magazine but at the same time, arguing over awards that lowriding magaze gives out.
> *



I was thinking the same thing.....


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 16 2006, 12:10 PM~6186675
> *CAN'T WAIT TIL WE DO THE SUPER SHOW WALK AROUND THE CARS RITUAL. :0
> 
> WAZZUP BRO!
> *


 :0


----------



## rollerzonlypimp (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 16 2006, 12:06 PM~6186664
> *:0 2005 :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


My bad homie I didn't read the article just looked at the cover


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 16 2006, 12:38 PM~6186759
> *I was thinking the same thing.....
> *


i guess u and me are the only ones notice that. no one else commented..nothing to say i guess


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 16 2006, 12:38 PM~6186759
> *I was thinking the same thing.....
> *


who said FUCK LRM?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I always got love for LRM, just not all the bull shit that surrounds the people who run the magazine, or who is running it this week.


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 17 2006, 05:28 PM~6192492
> *who said FUCK LRM?
> *


AS FAR AS IKNOW IT WASNT ANY OF US! :uh:


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 17 2006, 06:28 PM~6192492
> *who said FUCK LRM?
> *


let's see the quote, not about to read all the bullshit in here.


----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Sep 15 2006, 09:57 PM~6184144
> *YO DOG, I KINDA UNDERSTAND YOUR POINT.. WHAT IS LOWRIDER TO YOU? JUST BECASUE WE ARE DONG IT FROM DIFFERENT KINDS OF STYLES OF CARS, MOTHERFUCKERS GOT TO QUESTION THE R&O...OUR COMMITMENT WITH EACHOTHER IN ROLLERZ IS REAL TIGHT....WE A FAMILY..WE ROLL TOGEHTER..****** BEEN TRYIN TO CHOP US DOWN WITH ALL KINDS OF B.S. ESPECIALLY ******* CRYING TO LRM....MAN UP BITCH!!! WE ARE HUNGRY FOR THE TITLE!!!! YOU GOT HATERZ SAYING YOU FUCKERS AINT STREET...YOU FUCKERS AINT GOT HOPPERS...FUCKEN THIS FUCKEN THAT......WE GOT ALL ABOVE & SOME, NEXT YEAR YOU MOTHERFUCKERS WILL SHUT THE FUCK UP...WE GOT THIS ON LOCK!!
> *


 Well said RollerZ I fully support u guys and give mad props to you on your ability to adapt to the ever changing lowrider environment and still come out strong. There are only so many ways to build a particular make and model of vehicle before it gets reduntant. The quality of rides you keep producing from the "traditonal", to the newer type vehicles is still at the forefront of the competitive show and street edge. Not everything is for everyone but it never is. As far as I can remember U are still a 2-time champ and have cars that are remembered by name alone (cassanova, my personal favorite) so this is only my .02 but keep up the good work and friendly competition year in and year out. No reason to hate on others for doing what you yourself love too.


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shoez86_@Sep 17 2006, 05:55 PM~6192638
> *Well said RollerZ I fully support u guys and give mad props to you on your ability to adapt to the ever changing lowrider environment and still come out strong.  There are only so many ways to build a particular make and model of vehicle before it gets reduntant. The quality of rides you keep producing from the "traditonal", to the newer type vehicles is still at the forefront of the competitive show and street edge.  Not everything is for everyone but it never is.  As far as I can remember U are still a 2-time champ and have cars that are remembered by name alone (cassanova, my personal favorite) so this is only my .02 but keep up the good work and friendly competition year in and year out.  No reason to hate on others for doing what you yourself love too.
> *


*GOOD LOOKIN' PARE*.. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by shoez86_@Sep 17 2006, 07:55 PM~6192638
> *Well said RollerZ I fully support u guys and give mad props to you on your ability to adapt to the ever changing lowrider environment and still come out strong.  There are only so many ways to build a particular make and model of vehicle before it gets reduntant. The quality of rides you keep producing from the "traditonal", to the newer type vehicles is still at the forefront of the competitive show and street edge.  Not everything is for everyone but it never is.  As far as I can remember U are still a 2-time champ and have cars that are remembered by name alone (cassanova, my personal favorite) so this is only my .02 but keep up the good work and friendly competition year in and year out.  No reason to hate on others for doing what you yourself love too.
> *


WE GOT LOVE FOR UCE/USO HOMIE ALSO.


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members:* RollerZ 57, ROLLERZDIRTY*, Low_Ryde, *RO.LIFER*


:biggrin: !


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoez86_@Sep 17 2006, 05:55 PM~6192638
> *Well said RollerZ I fully support u guys and give mad props to you on your ability to adapt to the ever changing lowrider environment and still come out strong.  There are only so many ways to build a particular make and model of vehicle before it gets reduntant. The quality of rides you keep producing from the "traditonal", to the newer type vehicles is still at the forefront of the competitive show and street edge.  Not everything is for everyone but it never is.  As far as I can remember U are still a 2-time champ and have cars that are remembered by name alone (cassanova, my personal favorite) so this is only my .02 but keep up the good work and friendly competition year in and year out.  No reason to hate on others for doing what you yourself love too.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 17 2006, 05:28 PM~6192492
> *who said FUCK LRM?
> *


i dont know how many times ive read "fuck lrm" on here. never said it was a direct quote from anyone. or any club. i know that i have read it on here plenty of times, along with "fuck a trophy" etc etc.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 14 2006, 04:32 PM~6171240
> *UGLY BUCKETS? HOMELESS? 20"?
> 
> ITS CALLED CLUB OF THE YEAR!  NOT ALL TIME BESTEST EVER,BEEN OUT LONGER DID MORE AWARD!
> *


No but if it was we would get it. :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: j/k.


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 18 2006, 07:09 AM~6195479
> *No but if it was we would get it. :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin: j/k.
> *


HERE'S SOMTHING SO YOU CAN GET A BETTER UNDERSTANDING OF THE TROPHY YOU WILL BE GETTING!

RUNNER-UP- the competitors who do not win a contest but who place ahead of the majority of the contestants but behind rollerz only and share in prizes or honors, as those who place second, third, and fourth, or in the top ten. 

:biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Sep 18 2006, 07:59 AM~6195684
> *:uh:
> *


 :tears:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 18 2006, 08:00 AM~6195690
> *:tears:
> *


IS THIS YOU ON OCT 8TH
:dunno:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Sep 18 2006, 08:03 AM~6195708
> *IS THIS YOU ON OCT 8TH
> :dunno:
> *


LOOKING FOR YOUR CAR


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 16 2006, 01:00 AM~6185157
> *NOT A BAD IDEA...
> I guess you really have to be inside this organization to have the full concept of what the club is about. But since it sound like you're really intrigued on some of the Rollerz traits, let me break it down to you (and to whoever sent you here to try to make us look bad) what WE are all about.
> 
> ...


I REST MY CASE YOUR HONOR........ALL OF THAT ANT LOWRIDING,,,FORGOT THAT PART......MAJESTIC'S SHOULD HAVE THEIR ONE DAY TO SHINE WITHOUT.... 2-PART CLUB OF THE YEAR.....we didn't complain last year about rules or what we did or they didn't...the oldies got much luv from me i know quite a few..and if lowrider says they are club of the year...don-da da.....who said life was fair?.......money?........buys thangs that's it....ummmmm.........oh i get it now


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

ROLLERZ ONLY!!!!


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Sep 18 2006, 08:14 AM~6195788
> *I REST MY CASE YOUR HONOR........ALL OF THAT ANT LOWRIDING,,,FORGOT THAT PART......MAJESTIC'S SHOULD HAVE THEIR  ONE DAY TO SHINE WITHOUT.... 2-PART CLUB OF THE YEAR.....we didn't complain last year about rules or what we did or they didn't...the oldies got much luv from me i know quite a few..and if lowrider says they are club of the year...don-da da.....who said life was fair?.......money?........buys thangs that's it....ummmmm.........oh i get it now
> *


I AM GONNA CALL THE KLEENEX COMPANY TO GET YOU A SPONSOR! :tears: 

I LOVE THE MONEY PART! IT BOOST MY SELF ASTEAM! I'LL PAY YOU TO SAY IT AGAIN


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

NOW NOW BOYS NO MORE FIGHTING I HOPE WE BOTH WIN WE BOTH DESERVE IT.

WALLY ARE YOU ANGRY AT US BECAUSE YOU KNOW HOW HARD WE BOTH PUT IT DOWN TOGETHER.

IT'S UP TO LOWRIDER NOW TO DO THE RIGHT THING. :0


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Sep 18 2006, 08:14 AM~6195788
> *I REST MY CASE YOUR HONOR........ALL OF THAT ANT LOWRIDING,,,FORGOT THAT PART......MAJESTIC'S SHOULD HAVE THEIR  ONE DAY TO SHINE WITHOUT.... 2-PART CLUB OF THE YEAR.....we didn't complain last year about rules or what we did or they didn't...the oldies got much luv from me i know quite a few..and if lowrider says they are club of the year...don-da da.....who said life was fair?.......money?........buys thangs that's it....ummmmm.........oh i get it now
> *



HEY WALLY I KNOW THINGS BEEN ROUGH FOR YOU THIS YEAR SINCE 
YOU HAVEN'T BROUGHT OUT YOUR RIDE , & IF YOU NEED ME TO SPOT 
YOU SOME CASH SO YOU CAN GET IT TO VEGAS LET ME KNOW BRO .
I'LL B HAPPY TO HELP OUT AN OLD TIMER SO HE CAN ENJOY SOMETHING
BESIDE RUNNER UP CLUB OF THE YEAR TROPHY ..... 
:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



























YOU KNOW I'M JUST FUCKIN WITH YOU BRO :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Sep 18 2006, 10:47 AM~6195992
> *HEY WALLY I KNOW THINGS BEEN ROUGH FOR YOU THIS YEAR SINCE
> YOU HAVEN'T BROUGHT OUT YOUR RIDE , & IF YOU NEED ME TO SPOT
> YOU SOME CASH SO YOU CAN GET IT TO VEGAS LET ME KNOW BRO .
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Sep 18 2006, 08:47 AM~6195992
> *HEY WALLY I KNOW THINGS BEEN ROUGH FOR YOU THIS YEAR SINCE
> YOU HAVEN'T BROUGHT OUT YOUR RIDE , & IF YOU NEED ME TO SPOT
> YOU SOME CASH SO YOU CAN GET IT TO VEGAS LET ME KNOW BRO .
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Sep 18 2006, 08:47 AM~6195992
> *HEY WALLY I KNOW THINGS BEEN ROUGH FOR YOU THIS YEAR SINCE
> YOU HAVEN'T BROUGHT OUT YOUR RIDE , & IF YOU NEED ME TO SPOT
> YOU SOME CASH SO YOU CAN GET IT TO VEGAS LET ME KNOW BRO .
> ...


:0


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Sep 18 2006, 08:47 AM~6195988
> *NOW NOW BOYS NO MORE FIGHTING I HOPE WE BOTH WIN WE BOTH DESERVE IT.
> 
> WALLY ARE YOU ANGRY AT US BECAUSE YOU KNOW HOW HARD WE BOTH PUT IT DOWN TOGETHER.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 18 2006, 09:16 AM~6196196
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

WE'RE ALL IN THE SAME CLUB BECAUSE WE LOWRIDE. I FEEL WE ALL WIN NO MATTER WHAT!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 18 2006, 11:06 AM~6196128
> *:0  :0
> *


YOU FEEL ME RICH


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 18 2006, 11:47 AM~6196318
> *WE'RE ALL IN THE SAME CLUB BECAUSE WE LOWRIDE.  I FEEL WE ALL WIN NO MATTER WHAT!
> *



DAMN I FEEL A SONG COMING ON. (WE ALL IN THE SAME GANG)


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Sep 18 2006, 09:49 AM~6196331
> *DAMN I FEEL A SONG COMING ON.  (WE ALL IN THE SAME GANG)
> *


NO SONG HOMIE.


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 18 2006, 09:47 AM~6196318
> *WE'RE ALL IN THE SAME CLUB BECAUSE WE LOWRIDE.  I FEEL WE ALL WIN NO MATTER WHAT!
> *


STFU :uh:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Sep 18 2006, 09:51 AM~6196345
> *STFU :uh:
> *


MAYBE YOU GUYS CAN PARK YOUR CARS NEXT TO EACH OTHER AT THE SUPERSHOW! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Sep 18 2006, 09:49 AM~6196331
> *DAMN I FEEL A SONG COMING ON.  (WE ALL IN THE SAME GANG)
> *



OH SHIT ............
DIRTY GOING TO BREAK OUT WITH KOOM BY AHHH MY LORD KOOM BY AHHHHH


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

PS: & I KNOW I SPELLED IT WRONG :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Sep 18 2006, 09:51 AM~6196345
> *STFU :uh:
> *


FUCK YOU


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 18 2006, 09:55 AM~6196360
> *FUCK YOU
> *


....SORRY.....HOMIE DON'T PLAY THAT!.......
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

I THINK WALLYS MAD BECAUSE HES THE ONLY ONE THAT BOUGHT HIS 64 BRAND NEW OFF THE LOT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 18 2006, 09:47 AM~6196318
> *WE'RE ALL IN THE SAME CLUB BECAUSE WE LOWRIDE.  I FEEL WE ALL WIN NO MATTER WHAT!
> *


mother fucker you dont lowride :angry:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Sep 18 2006, 10:26 AM~6196513
> *....SORRY.....HOMIE DON'T PLAY THAT!.......
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


FORGET I'M NOT PALE ENOUGH FOR YOU!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 18 2006, 10:28 AM~6196529
> *mother fucker you dont lowride  :angry:
> *


ANY CAR YOU DRIVE IS A LOWRIDER!!!! FAT ASS NO NECK BITCH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 18 2006, 10:30 AM~6196537
> *ANY CAR YOU DRIVE IS A LOWRIDER!!!! FAT ASS NO NECK BITCH!!!!!!!!
> *


and every car you claim is yours is your uncles ,you fucken monkey


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 18 2006, 10:28 AM~6196529
> *mother fucker you dont lowride  :angry:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 18 2006, 10:33 AM~6196560
> *and every car you claim is yours is  your uncles  ,you fucken monkey
> *


WHO'S MY UNCLE? TOMMY DOESN'T HAVE A CAR SO YOUR FAT ASS IS WRONG THERE! RAT HAS A BROUGHAM THAT I'VE NEVER SPOKE ON! SO WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT? YOUR FAT CELLS ARE MOVING UP TO YOUR BRAIN CHANGO!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Sep 18 2006, 10:34 AM~6196565
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DON'T START WITH ME BITCH!!!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 18 2006, 10:37 AM~6196576
> *WHO'S MY UNCLE?  TOMMY DOESN'T HAVE A CAR SO YOUR FAT ASS IS WRONG THERE! RAT HAS A BROUGHAM THAT I'VE NEVER SPOKE ON! SO WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT?  YOUR FAT CELLS ARE MOVING UP TO YOUR BRAIN CHANGO!!!
> *


and your black cells are turning white, uncle tom :cheesy:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 18 2006, 10:37 AM~6196578
> *DON'T START WITH ME BITCH!!!!
> *



OH SHIT .......... CALM DOWN & GO TAKE ANOTHER TANNING PILL 
THE WHITE IN YOU IS SHOWING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:scrutinize: QUE PASO BIG CARNAL RICH?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Sep 18 2006, 10:41 AM~6196590
> *OH SHIT .......... CALM DOWN & GO TAKE ANOTHER TANNING PILL
> THE WHITE IN YOU IS SHOWING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


BITCH YOU'RE HALF EUROPEAN!!!!!!!! MIXED ASS BASTARD!!!!!


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 18 2006, 10:43 AM~6196602
> *BITCH YOU'RE HALF EUROPEAN!!!!!!!!  MIXED ASS BASTARD!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER+Sep 18 2006, 08:47 AM~6195992-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HEY WALLY MY OFFER ABOVE IS STILL GOOD ........

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

USE IT TO FIX THAT BIG BODY! :uh:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Sep 18 2006, 10:51 AM~6196640
> *USE IT TO FIX THAT BIG BODY! :uh:
> *



HAHAHA DON'T GET BUTTTTTT HURT OLD MAN !!!!!!!!!
YOU KNOW ALL MY CADI'S ARE GETTING DONE .

:biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

FUCK A CLUB OF THE YEAR TITLE ,1ST,2ND WHO GIVES A DAMN I GIVE PROPS TO R.O. AND THE BIG "M" !!!!!!!!


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Sep 18 2006, 10:52 AM~6196651
> *HAHAHA DON'T GET BUTTTTTT HURT OLD MAN !!!!!!!!!
> YOU KNOW ALL MY CADI'S ARE  GETTING DONE .
> 
> ...


ANT BUTT HURT.....just speaking on it......they need work :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Sep 18 2006, 11:32 AM~6196862
> *ANT BUTT HURT.....just speaking on it......they need work :biggrin:
> *




HAHAHAHAHA YA RIGHT OLD TIMER .
GO PUT SOME WORK IN TO DO SOMETHING NEW TO YOUR CAR .

:biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Sep 18 2006, 11:35 AM~6196880
> *HAHAHAHAHA YA RIGHT OLD TIMER .
> GO PUT SOME WORK IN TO DO SOMETHING NEW TO YOUR CAR .
> 
> ...


.........uh.......OK :uh:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STILLTIPPIN46_@Sep 18 2006, 10:58 AM~6196668
> *FUCK A CLUB OF THE YEAR TITLE ,1ST,2ND WHO GIVES A DAMN I GIVE PROPS TO R.O. AND THE BIG "M" !!!!!!!!
> *


SAME TO YOU GUYS! :biggrin: SEE YOU IN VEGAS


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Sep 18 2006, 11:35 AM~6196880
> *HAHAHAHAHA YA RIGHT OLD TIMER .
> GO PUT SOME WORK IN TO DO SOMETHING NEW TO YOUR CAR .
> 
> ...


check yoself before you wreck yoself...YOU ANT NO SPRING CHICKEN :uh:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Sep 18 2006, 01:55 PM~6197850
> *check yoself before you wreck yoself...YOU ANT NO SPRING CHICKEN :uh:
> *



HERE WALLY THIS IS FOR YOU 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bT_JW-eseQ


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*HATE IT OR LOVE IT...THIS IS HOW WE DO IT!!!*


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 18 2006, 03:19 PM~6198432
> *HATE IT OR LOVE IT...THIS IS HOW WE DO IT!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
for life ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Sep 18 2006, 03:24 PM~6198479
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> for life ROLLERZ ONLY
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 18 2006, 05:19 PM~6198432
> *HATE IT OR LOVE IT...THIS IS HOW WE DO IT!!!
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT ELSE NEEDS TO BE SAID


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 18 2006, 09:28 AM~6196523
> *I THINK WALLYS MAD BECAUSE HES THE ONLY ONE THAT BOUGHT HIS 64 BRAND NEW OFF THE LOT :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hahahaha oh shit thats comedy :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LB ROLLER_@Sep 18 2006, 05:05 PM~6199066
> *hahahaha oh shit thats comedy :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> I THINK WALLYS MAD BECAUSE HES THE ONLY ONE THAT BOUGHT HIS 64 BRAND NEW OFF THE LOT[/QOUTE]
> 
> 
> NOW THAT IS GOOD


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

lmao everyone fighting there the best shit who gives a rats ass what lrm thinks my opinion goes oto the club that does the most throughout the year and this year hate it or love it GT has been putting it out there, fuck what you heard it's GT ALL DAY
ill quote my homie "WIN LOSE OR DRAW ITS GOODTIMES TILL I DIE"


----------



## ANDY VALLES (Oct 29, 2005)

i think it sucks why did they wait till the last minute to break up the award
why announce this at the befor the las vegas show why not tell everyone
in the begining of the new year . what is lowrider afraid off that my opinon


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANDY VALLES_@Sep 18 2006, 06:34 PM~6199603
> *i think it sucks why did they wait till the last minute to break up the award
> why announce this at the befor the las vegas show why not tell everyone
> in the begining of the new year . what is lowrider afraid off that my opinon
> *


 :uh:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANDY VALLES_@Sep 18 2006, 06:34 PM~6199603
> *i think it sucks why did they wait till the last minute to break up the award
> why announce this at the befor the las vegas show why not tell everyone
> in the begining of the new year . what is lowrider afraid off that my opinon
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ANDY VALLES_@Sep 18 2006, 08:34 PM~6199603
> *i think it sucks why did they wait till the last minute to break up the award
> why announce this at the befor the las vegas show why not tell everyone
> in the begining of the new year . what is lowrider afraid off that my opinon
> *


EXACTLY THEY ARE TRYING TO COVER THERE ASS, FROM LAST YEAR


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Sep 18 2006, 07:59 PM~6199368
> *lmao everyone fighting there the best shit who gives a rats ass what lrm thinks my opinion goes oto the club that does the most throughout the year and this year hate it or love it GT has been putting it out there, fuck what you heard it's GT ALL DAY
> ill quote my homie "WIN LOSE OR DRAW ITS GOODTIMES TILL I DIE"
> *


I CAN TELL YA FROM MY PERSPECTIVE, I DO NOT THINK ANY OF US ARE TAKING ANYTHING HERE VERY SERIOUS. WE ALL GOT LOVE TO TWO THINGS OUR CAR CLUB, AND THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT. IT IS ALL GOOD, WE GOT LOVE FOR ALL CLUBS, SOME GOTTA HAVE SOME BRAVDO SOMETIMES.


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

let's see........oldies, great club...did they win because of entries....displays....bikes....members,........trophys..............boo-ya..be careful LRM...MIGHT PULL a fast one and make one club C of T Y......... :cheesy:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Sep 18 2006, 09:02 PM~6199812
> *let's see........oldies, great club...did they win because of entries....displays....bikes....members,........trophys..............boo-ya..be careful LRM...MIGHT PULL a fast one and make one club C of T Y......... :cheesy:
> *


COME ON WALLY, EVEN I KNOW WHAT HAPPENED LAST YEAR WITH CC OF THE YEAR. SO DO YOU, CAUSE WE WERE BOTH IN MAJESTICS LAST YEAR


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Sep 18 2006, 05:59 PM~6199368
> *lmao everyone fighting there the best shit who gives a rats ass what lrm thinks my opinion goes oto the club that does the most throughout the year and this year hate it or love it GT has been putting it out there, fuck what you heard it's GT ALL DAY
> ill quote my homie "WIN LOSE OR DRAW ITS GOODTIMES TILL I DIE"
> *


IF YOU AINT FULLTIMING YOU AINT GOODTIMING!!!I AGREE GOODTIMER!!!ITS ALL ABOUT SWANGON THEM THANGS ON THE CALLES WORLD WIDE!!!!ITS ABOUT THE STREET, SHOW AND CLUB CREDIBILITY!!!!!!!!GOODTIMES TILL THE CASKET DROPS HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Sep 18 2006, 07:06 PM~6199852
> *IF YOU AINT FULLTIMING YOU AINT GOODTIMING!!!I AGREE GOODTIMER!!!ITS ALL ABOUT SWANGON THEM THANGS ON THE CALLES WORLD WIDE!!!!ITS ABOUT THE STREET, SHOW AND CLUB CREDIBILITY!!!!!!!!GOODTIMES TILL THE CASKET DROPS HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!
> *


MY FOE IS RIGHT BEHIND THAT CHEVY IN YOUR AVI! :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Sep 18 2006, 09:07 PM~6199872
> *MY FOE IS RIGHT BEHIND THAT CHEVY IN YOUR AVI! :biggrin:
> *


GO GET EM


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Sep 18 2006, 08:09 PM~6200375
> *GO GET EM
> *


 :dunno: what?.......naw..that avi shot is from a gm comercial back in 2001.... :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

My vote 'Son's Of Mexico'..................World Wide, more then just a car club, it's a state of mind....


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 18 2006, 02:19 PM~6198432
> *HATE IT OR LOVE IT...THIS IS HOW WE DO IT!!!
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:tongue:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

May the right clubs that deserve it win.


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Sep 19 2006, 11:17 AM~6203959
> *May the right clubs that deserve it win.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Sep 19 2006, 09:40 AM~6203319
> *THATS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT :biggrin:
> *


NOT REALLY


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

preach! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

IT'S MAJESTICS TURN


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Sep 16 2006, 12:08 PM~6186668
> *ya LRM is 11 months behind  :uh:
> 
> Cant wait to see Rollerz mobbing on the cover!
> *


yea like everyone thought uso was 1998 club of the year when they were 1997


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 19 2006, 11:59 AM~6204144
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 19 2006, 11:54 AM~6204123
> *IT'S MAJESTICS TURN
> *


WE'LL SEE


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 19 2006, 03:02 PM~6205079
> *WE'LL SEE
> *


WE KNOW!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 19 2006, 03:10 PM~6205134
> *WE KNOW!!
> *


WHAT CHU REALLY KNOW......


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 19 2006, 03:02 PM~6205079
> *WE'LL SEE
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 19 2006, 05:42 PM~6205985
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hey homie, where is minnesota, MN....just lookin out


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by usolow_@Sep 16 2006, 08:28 AM~6185862
> *if two clubs win how do they do the issue of the mag that has club of the year half and half two months whats the deal
> *


well will just have to see what happens last year was the first year LRM did an issue to club of the year as part of a "theme" but they havent done theme issues in a while so will see what happens


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Sep 20 2006, 08:36 AM~6209894
> *well will just have to see what happens last year was the first year LRM did an issue to club of the year as part of a "theme" but they havent done theme issues in a while so will see what happens
> *


HAVE YOU SEEN THIS MONTHS ISSUE? :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 19 2006, 05:37 PM~6205949
> *WHAT CHU REALLY KNOW......
> 
> 
> ...


DON'T WANNA KNOW!!!!!!


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 20 2006, 09:30 AM~6210207
> *DON'T WANNA KNOW!!!!!!
> *


PLEASE ONLY RESPOND IF YOU HAVE A CAR!


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 20 2006, 09:21 AM~6210146
> *HAVE YOU SEEN THIS MONTHS ISSUE? :0
> *


no whats the theme B


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Sep 20 2006, 09:42 AM~6210291
> *no whats the theme B
> *


 ITS ALL OLDIES CC :biggrin: 

I HAVNT SEEN IT BUT A COUPLE PEEPS ON HERE HAVE IT! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 20 2006, 09:30 AM~6210207
> *DON'T WANNA KNOW!!!!!!
> *


AND YOU PROBABLY NEVER WILL...BUT YOU'RE STILL INVITED TO PARTY WITH US...GOTTA KEEP THE ENEMIES CLOSE YAH KNOW...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

GOOD LUCK TO ALL CAR CLUBS GOING TO LAS VEGAS


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

GOOD LUCK TO ALL CAR CLUBS GOING TO LAS VEGAS


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

GOOD LUCK TO ALL CAR CLUBS GOING TO LAS VEGAS


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 20 2006, 09:30 AM~6210207
> *DON'T WANNA KNOW!!!!!!
> *


OH AND THANKS FOR CALLING US THE T-SHIRT CLUB...THAT SERVED AS AN INSPIRATION....AS YOU CAN SEE THE RESULT, WE HAD TO SHOW YOU AND THE REST TALKING SHIT ABOUT RO THAT WE DO HAVE CARS (QUALITY)....MADE IT MANDATORY ALL YEAR TO SHOW THE CARS....I GUESS IN THE END ...WE AINT A T-SHIRT CLUB AFTER ALL...HUH :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

oh yea,................................................another homie said ya'll weekend warriors..........at he shows........ :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 20 2006, 10:41 AM~6210672
> *OH AND THANKS FOR CALLING US THE T-SHIRT CLUB...THAT SERVED AS AN INSPIRATION....AS YOU CAN SEE THE RESULT, WE HAD TO SHOW YOU AND THE REST TALKING SHIT ABOUT RO THAT WE DO HAVE CARS (QUALITY)....MADE IT MANDATORY ALL YEAR TO SHOW THE CARS....I GUESS IN THE END ...WE AINT A T-SHIRT CLUB AFTER ALL...HUH :biggrin:
> *


RICH MADE THAT UP DUMBO!!!


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Sep 20 2006, 10:56 AM~6210776
> *oh yea,................................................another homie said ya'll weekend warriors..........at he shows........ :biggrin:
> *


THE BEST THING OF ALL IS YOU AINT GOT SHIT AT THE SHOWS! BUT THEY LET YOU WHERE A SHIRT! SO WHATS THAT MAKE YOU?..... A MASCOT :0


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 20 2006, 10:59 AM~6210805
> *RICH MADE THAT UP DUMBO!!!
> *


YOU DONT GHOST THE RIDE THE WHIP THE WHIP GHOST RODE YOU! (WHERE IS IT?)

POST A PIC OF YOUR RIDE OR YOUR GETTIN A 30 MINUTE TIME OUT! :angry:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 20 2006, 11:09 AM~6210853
> *THE BEST THING OF ALL IS YOU AINT GOT SHIT AT THE SHOWS! BUT THEY LET YOU WHERE A SHIRT! SO WHATS THAT MAKE YOU?..... A MASCOT :0
> *


HOW ABOUT A F360?


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 20 2006, 10:59 AM~6210805
> *RICH MADE THAT UP DUMBO!!!
> *


i never said shit about my homies from R/O :angry:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 20 2006, 11:14 AM~6210889
> *i never said shit about my homies from R/O :angry:
> *


IT WAS STUNNA!!!!!!! LOL!!!!!!! I FORGOT ABOUT THAT HE HAD NO CAR BUT HE HAD A SHIRT!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 20 2006, 11:13 AM~6210876
> *HOW ABOUT A F360?
> *


WALLY AINT GOT NO F3 NOTHIN!

WHERE DID HE GET IT FROM BECAUSE I AM REALY GOOD FRIENDS WITH THE OWNER OF ALL THE LOCAL FERRARI DEALERS........SO SPIT IT OUT SO I CAN PROVE YOU WRONG LIKE EVERYONE ELSE :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 20 2006, 11:16 AM~6210896
> *WALLY AINT GOT NO F3 NOTHIN!
> 
> WHERE DID HE GET IT FROM BECAUSE I AM REALY GOOD FRIENDS WITH THE OWNER OF ALL THE LOCAL FERRARI DEALERS........SO SPIT IT OUT SO I CAN PROVE YOU WRONG LIKE EVERYONE ELSE :cheesy:
> *


WASN'T ALKING ABOUT WALLY AND WHO ARE YOU GOOD IN WITH? FLETCHER JONES, BEVERLY HILLS, PENSKE? LET ME KNOW


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 19 2006, 04:37 PM~6205949
> *WHAT CHU REALLY KNOW......
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 20 2006, 11:18 AM~6210908
> *WASN'T ALKING ABOUT WALLY AND WHO ARE YOU GOOD IN WITH?  FLETCHER JONES, BEVERLY HILLS, PENSKE?  LET ME KNOW
> *


THEN WHY RESPOND TO WHAT I TOLD WALLY?

ARE YOU GUYS THE NEW DUMB AND DUMBER TWINS!


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 20 2006, 11:18 AM~6210908
> *WASN'T ALKING ABOUT WALLY AND WHO ARE YOU GOOD IN WITH?  FLETCHER JONES, BEVERLY HILLS, PENSKE?  LET ME KNOW
> *


WICH ONE OF THOSE ARE FERRARI DEALERS? LET ME KNOW :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 20 2006, 11:22 AM~6210929
> *THEN WHY RESPOND TO WHAT I TOLD WALLY?
> 
> ARE YOU GUYS THE NEW DUMB AND DUMBER TWINS!
> *


LIKE I SAID WHO ARE YOU TIGHT WITH?


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 20 2006, 11:22 AM~6210929
> *THEN WHY RESPOND TO WHAT I TOLD WALLY?
> 
> ARE YOU GUYS THE NEW DUMB AND DUMBER TWINS!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

HOW ABOUT I GO TO THE OWNERS HOUSE TONIGHT AND SHOOT A COUPLE PICS OF HIS UNDERGROUND PARKING! WHAT KINDA CAR DO YOU WANT A PIC OF? HOW ABOUT THE ENZO SINSE THERE SO RARE! I WILL TAKE IT TONIGHT FOR YOU! AND LETS SEE WHAT YOU CAN DO :thumbsup:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 20 2006, 11:26 AM~6210951
> *LIKE I SAID WHO ARE YOU TIGHT WITH?
> *


IRRELAVENT! PICS COMING TONIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 20 2006, 11:22 AM~6210929
> *THEN WHY RESPOND TO WHAT I TOLD WALLY?
> 
> ARE YOU GUYS THE NEW DUMB AND DUMBER TWINS!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 20 2006, 09:30 AM~6210207
> *DON'T WANNA KNOW!!!!!!
> *


*DONT WANNA KNOW?? WHAT, DUMBASS!!*


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

PLEASE KEEP THE PEACE HOMIEZ,YOU GUYS SHOULD SET A GOOD EXAMPLE ,THAT BEING YOU GUYS ARE THE RUNNER UPS TO CLUB OF THE YEAR :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 20 2006, 11:38 AM~6211027
> *PLEASE KEEP THE PEACE HOMIEZ,YOU GUYS SHOULD SET A GOOD EXAMPLE ,THAT BEING YOU GUYS ARE THE RUNNER UPS TO CLUB OF THE  YEAR :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU KNOW ITS LIKE MISS AMERICA! YOU HAVE TO TEAR UP AND PUT THE CROWN ON ME WHEN WE WIN :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 20 2006, 11:29 AM~6210968
> *HOW ABOUT I GO TO THE OWNERS HOUSE TONIGHT AND SHOOT A COUPLE PICS OF HIS UNDERGROUND PARKING!  WHAT KINDA CAR DO YOU WANT A PIC OF?  HOW ABOUT THE ENZO SINSE THERE SO RARE! I WILL TAKE IT TONIGHT FOR YOU!  AND LETS SEE WHAT YOU CAN DO  :thumbsup:
> *


HOW ABOUT A 365GTBB?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 20 2006, 11:29 AM~6210968
> *HOW ABOUT I GO TO THE OWNERS HOUSE TONIGHT AND SHOOT A COUPLE PICS OF HIS UNDERGROUND PARKING!  WHAT KINDA CAR DO YOU WANT A PIC OF?  HOW ABOUT THE ENZO SINSE THERE SO RARE! I WILL TAKE IT TONIGHT FOR YOU!  AND LETS SEE WHAT YOU CAN DO  :thumbsup:
> *


YOU'RE HIS BUTLER OR CAR WASHER?


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 20 2006, 11:41 AM~6211059
> *HOW ABOUT A 365GTBB?
> *


10-4 I'LL SEE TONIGHT. OR MAYBE I WILL JUST FILM THEM ALL :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 20 2006, 11:40 AM~6211047
> *YOU KNOW ITS LIKE MISS AMERICA!  YOU HAVE TO TEAR UP AND PUT THE CROWN ON ME WHEN WE WIN :biggrin:
> *


WELL YOU ARE A QUEEN!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 20 2006, 11:40 AM~6211047
> *YOU KNOW ITS LIKE MISS AMERICA!  YOU HAVE TO TEAR UP AND PUT THE CROWN ON ME WHEN WE WIN :biggrin:
> *


YOU FORGOT OUR BET :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 20 2006, 11:43 AM~6211076
> *YOU FORGOT OUR BET  :cheesy:
> *


WINNER BUYS TACOS?


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 20 2006, 11:42 AM~6211065
> *YOU'RE HIS BUTLER OR CAR WASHER?
> *


EVER SINCE THEY BANNED OWNING SLAVES HE HIRED ME :angry:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 20 2006, 11:43 AM~6211083
> *EVER SINCE THEY BANNED OWNING SLAVES HE HIRED ME :angry:
> *


OH SO YOU'RE A SERF?


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 20 2006, 11:43 AM~6211076
> *YOU FORGOT OUR BET  :cheesy:
> *


I GOT IT ON VIDEO,DONT MAKE ME POST IT :biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 20 2006, 11:56 AM~6211173
> *I GOT IT ON VIDEO,DONT MAKE ME POST IT :biggrin:
> *


OK OK OK I REMEMBER :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

WHO'S FOE???????


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 20 2006, 12:11 PM~6211270
> *WHO'S FOE???????
> *


A NARDI?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 20 2006, 11:16 AM~6210895
> *IT WAS STUNNA!!!!!!!  LOL!!!!!!!  I FORGOT ABOUT THAT HE HAD NO CAR BUT HE HAD A SHIRT!!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


he had a car....for a minute...then....he's OUT.....for now :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 20 2006, 07:11 PM~6213844
> *he had a car....for a minute...then....he's OUT.....for now  :biggrin:
> *


REPOSESSION IS A MOTHERFUCKER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 21 2006, 09:12 AM~6217251
> *REPOSESSION IS A MOTHERFUCKER!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: ur a fool Scotty...im surprised u havet got ur ass kicked yet... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 21 2006, 09:28 AM~6217305
> *:roflmao: ur a fool Scotty...im surprised u havet got ur ass kicked yet... :biggrin:
> *


I DON'T THINK FOLKS WANNA GO TO I.C.U.!!! HOW'S EVERYTHING WITH YOU MAN?


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

FUCK THIS TOPIC


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 21 2006, 09:41 AM~6217395
> *I DON'T THINK FOLKS WANNA GO TO I.C.U.!!!  HOW'S EVERYTHING WITH YOU MAN?
> *


AIGHT...JUST GETTING READY FOR THE BIG DAY... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 21 2006, 12:25 PM~6218353
> *AIGHT...JUST GETTING READY FOR THE BIG DAY... :biggrin:
> *


COOL


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

WHERE IS EVERYONE? I WANNA ARGUE :machinegun:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 21 2006, 04:18 PM~6219524
> *WHERE IS EVERYONE?  I WANNA ARGUE :machinegun:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 21 2006, 04:18 PM~6219524
> *WHERE IS EVERYONE?  I WANNA ARGUE :machinegun:
> *


1ST PLACE ASSHOLE OF THE YEAR.
:biggrin:


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

*LIKE I SAID..........................................*






F U C K THIS T O P I C...............................................................








*TAKE IT TO THE TOP HAHAHAHAHAHAH LOL...........................................*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

again


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 22 2006, 08:55 AM~6223676
> *1ST PLACE ASSHOLE OF THE YEAR.
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: X878799687576578446874759


----------

